# Lifestyles & Discussion > Open Discussion >  **OFFICIAL 2015 NFL SEASON THREAD**

## cajuncocoa

2015 NFL Hall of Fame Ceremony will be televised TODAY on ESPN @ 7pmET/6pmCT  for those interested....enshrinees:  Charles Haley, Mick Tingelhoff, Will Shields, Bill Polian, Tim Brown, Junior Seau and Jerome Bettis.

2015 NFL Hall of Fame Game between Minnesota Vikings and Pittsburgh Steelers will be shown on NBC TOMORROW at 8pmET/7pmCT.

Of course, the real thing opens with the Pittsburgh Steelers visiting the Brady-less Patriots on September 10.

----------


## asurfaholic

Panthers will be ready

----------


## JK/SEA

getting my boxes of Seahawk decorations out of the closet this week.

ITS TIME.....

----------


## euphemia

Marcus Mariota has been looking wonderful in practice.  Watch out, folks, I might become a Titans fan.

----------


## JK/SEA

Superbowl odds...

http://www.betvega.com/super-bowl-odds/

Titans have a big hill to climb...

----------


## CPUd

I was not sold on them picking Mariota until maybe a few weeks after the draft when he came to town for rookie minicamp.  Mainly because:

 - I like Mettenberger, he's a big guy with a big arm who got some real game experience last year.
 - It doesn't matter who they put back there, even if it was Phillip Rivers.  Without an O Line to block, QBs are not going to be able to start more than 4 or 5 games without getting hurt.
 - they hired a coach who got fired from his last HC job for burning through too many QBs. Drafting a new one now buys the coach and GM 2 more years, because if he underperforms this year, they can chalk it up to lack of experience. 


And because there have been other serious issues with the team that drafting a QB won't fix:
 - Problems with the O Line that stem from taking probably the best O Line coach in the NFL and making him head coach, then a year later watch many of the talented players and ejected staff go to the Rams.  Then giving massive contracts to veterans who can't stay healthy.
 - WTF on letting decent backup QBs go and sign with teams in the same division.
 - Having owners/CEOs who don't want to be there.

So far, it looks like those issues have been addressed.  And seeing Mariota in OTAs, training camp, how he has presented himself around Nashville, he's going to bring the professionalism that Jake Locker did, plus the passing accuracy they've not had since moving to Nashville.  He is also very fast for a QB.



Playoffs this year?  Probably not.  I'd settle for them going 1-1 against each team in the division and 7-9 overall if they have a shot at making the playoffs going into week 17.

----------


## TommyJeff

Colts win the Super Bowl.   
Eagles, ravens, falcons and dolphins will all make the playoffs.  


That's what my crystal ball says

----------


## euphemia

Countdown to the debut of Marcus Mariota:  K(ickoff) -4

----------


## asurfaholic

Panthers take the division for the 3rd time in a row, this time with a winning record.

----------


## thoughtomator

Jets... 

http://www.nydailynews.com/sports/fo...icle-1.2321826

----------


## acptulsa

The Chiefs signed Justin Houston back up.  So the Houston-Hali juggernaught will return.

Now if they can just break with Chiefs tradition and get a red jersey on a hot wide receiver...

----------


## JK/SEA

> Jets... 
> 
> http://www.nydailynews.com/sports/fo...icle-1.2321826


Patriots will pick him up. Should fit right in.

----------


## CPUd

> Jets... 
> 
> http://www.nydailynews.com/sports/fo...icle-1.2321826


That unknown practice teamer did them a favor.

----------


## devil21

> Colts win the Super Bowl.   
> Eagles, ravens, falcons and dolphins will all make the playoffs.  
> 
> 
> That's what my crystal ball says


All 4 teams are good bets.  Add in BUF, CLE, CIN, IND, SEA, GB, STL, DAL.  Follow the money.

eta:  I'll go on a limb and put CIN in place of DEN.  Peyton is due for some neck pain.

----------


## euphemia

> Playoffs this year?  Probably not.  I'd settle for them going 1-1 against each team in the division and 7-9 overall if they have a shot at making the playoffs going into week 17.


That would play well in Nashville, because it would be five more games than they won all last year.  

I'm not typically a pro football fan.  We have been to one Titans game since they came to town, and that was only because someone had tickets to sell and it was our anniversary.  But I like Marcus Mariota.  When he won the Hiesman, I dug around to see what dirt I could find.  This guy is the real deal.  When I run into Oregon fans, I ask them what they think.  They all think he is a stand up guy.  That's way better than what we have had to deal with so far.  We need someone who is willing to lead, and be led, and not turn up dead in an apartment with his girlfriend, you know?

----------


## cajuncocoa

> Jets... 
> 
> http://www.nydailynews.com/sports/fo...icle-1.2321826


Wow.

----------


## Jan2017

hut hut . . .

----------


## CPUd

> That would play well in Nashville, because it would be five more games than they won all last year.  
> 
> I'm not typically a pro football fan.  We have been to one Titans game since they came to town, and that was only because someone had tickets to sell and it was our anniversary.  But I like Marcus Mariota.  When he won the Hiesman, I dug around to see what dirt I could find.  This guy is the real deal.  When I run into Oregon fans, I ask them what they think.  They all think he is a stand up guy.  That's way better than what we have had to deal with so far.  We need someone who is willing to lead, and be led, and not turn up dead in an apartment with his girlfriend, you know?


Steve McNair is still considered a hero in Nashville; he did not have much of a life after football, what messed up life he did have finally caught up to him.

I used to go to every game when they first moved and I lived a bit closer to Nashville.  It was a very intimidating place to play for the visiting team, and you could count on 3 or 4 Sunday/Monday night games every year.  I still remember the first game they lost there, it was the second year, I was sitting in the lower bowl when they employed their customary "4th quarter down by 2 run out the clock and kick the winning FG" strategy against the Ravens.  It worked out well, when he kicked everyone down around me cheered until we saw the officials signal no good, and we confirmed from the replay at another angle.  Then everyone got real quiet and walked out.

I went to the Colts game last year, it was very depressing.  Scalpers on the street offering people money to take their tickets, walked right in, no line for the bathrooms, 40,000 empty seats, so you could sit wherever you wanted.  People on the streets were exclusively selling Colts gear, something that would have gotten their ass kicked 10 years ago (the fake Terrible Towel guy once found himself in a predicament, but was saved by the mounties).  The worst part, everyone was cheering the score updates from the Bucs game because they were winning most of the game while the Titans sent in Jordan Palmer at QB- brother of Carson Palmer, but a guy they literally pulled off the street a few days before.

We still have original PSLs (for those unfamiliar- you get the same seats every year, but you have to buy season tickets every year or you will lose the PSL), but let the parking passes go a few years ago.  A new trend brought on by the NFL-sanctioned aftermarket for tickets- if the team sucks, the home crowd (who are committed to buying season tickets) does not go to the game, they put up their tickets on the NFL site to get bought up by the opposing crowd.  The venue sells out either way, but one of those ways is devastating for morale.

People from Houston constantly reminded us how much hate they had for Bud Adams, we caught a taste of that before his passing.  He rarely came to Nashville, and let his long-time executive VPs and management run the team.  Except for the time he had them draft Vince Young, and start him before he was ready.  And the time he had them drop everything and try to sign Peyton Manning (even offering him ownership stake after retirement) while all the other quality free agents signed with other teams.

The end result- the Titans have never had any real super star players since Steve McNair, Eddie George and the super bowl team left.  This is what the fans are really wanting more than anything.  Bud Adams left the team to his daughters, son-in-law and one of his grandsons (possible future CEO) has a role with the team.  Last year, son-in-law pretty much said he didn't want it, as everyone suspected, because he also CEOs at KSA Energy and rarely comes to Nashville.  The daughters don't even want to give interviews or be public at all, except to emphasize that they do not want to sell the team.  They did bring in someone with history to run the team this year, who will stay in Nashville.  One thing of note- last year, the Titans wore white jerseys for almost all of their games, including home games in winter.  The reasoning behind this is someone in the ownership group didn't like the columbia blue being the main color, and they will rebrand (AKA going back to the navy blue) for 2015.  No matter how much they deny it, I'm inclined to believe around Week 12 last year, they started talking about 2015 with Mariota in mind, and tanked to make sure they were in the top 3 or 4 for the draft.

----------


## Bastiat's The Law

> Marcus Mariota has been looking wonderful in practice.  Watch out, folks, I might become a Titans fan.


He could be surprisingly good.

----------


## Zippyjuan

> hut hut . . .


OMAHA!  It will be interesting to see what happens with Denver this year.  Payton doesn't have too many years left to play and bringing a new coaching staff can set a team back two or three years (to get back to where they were with the last coach- if they do).  Probably still win the Division but not sure at this point how far they may get in the playoffs (not expecting a Super Bowl victory but hopefull!) 

For those into the New Stadium Conspiracies (teams with or about to get a new stadium get help from the refs and have a good year), the Chargers and Raiders bear watching.  I don't see the Chargers moving to the LA area (one proposal is a joint stadium in Carson shared with the Raiders).  People up there don't like the Chargers so their fan base would be smaller even though it is a bigger television market. The team owners have not said or done much- letting pressure build on the local government to make them a "deal they can't refuse".  Latest numbers have local government (city and county taxpayers) picking up about a third of the $billion plus it will cost.

----------


## Brian4Liberty

Who will be the Quarterback for the Jets?

----------


## Bastiat's The Law

> Who will be the Quarterback for the Jets?


Whoever it is will be an upgrade.

----------


## Zippyjuan

Vinnie Testeverde?

----------


## CPUd

> Who will be the Quarterback for the Jets?


Ryan Fitzpatrick, an upgrade if he can limit his picks to times when the game is not on the line.  He's not afraid of getting intercepted when he throws, which can be a good thing sometimes.

----------


## devil21

> OMAHA!  It will be interesting to see what happens with Denver this year.  Payton doesn't have too many years left to play and bringing a new coaching staff can set a team back two or three years (to get back to where they were with the last coach- if they do).  Probably still win the Division but not sure at this point how far they may get in the playoffs (not expecting a Super Bowl victory but hopefull!) 
> 
> For those into the New Stadium Conspiracies (teams with or about to get a new stadium get help from the refs and have a good year), the Chargers and Raiders bear watching.  I don't see the Chargers moving to the LA area (one proposal is a joint stadium in Carson shared with the Raiders).  People up there don't like the Chargers so their fan base would be smaller even though it is a bigger television market. The team owners have not said or done much- letting pressure build on the local government to make them a "deal they can't refuse".  Latest numbers have local government (city and county taxpayers) picking up about a third of the $billion plus it will cost.


The vote on the taxpayer largesse for SD's stadium isn't until January.  The trend shows only teams with big taxpayer money deals signed BEFORE the season get the breaks.  I could easily see CIN replacing DEN this coming season as a playoff team.  Wouldn't it be a shame if Peyton's neck started hurting again?  

And to the owners, it's just business as usual.  It's only a 'conspiracy' to the little people.

----------


## Bastiat's The Law

> Ryan Fitzpatrick, an upgrade if he can limit his picks to times when the game is not on the line.  He's not afraid of getting intercepted when he throws, which can be a good thing sometimes.


He's better than Geno.

----------


## thoughtomator

Zippy needs to join our fantasy league so I can have the pleasure of trouncing him badly.

----------


## CPUd

> He's better than Geno.


We had him in TN for a year and mostly liked him.  He can do sneaks or other plays where he isn't expected to run, he gets low when he runs and is hard for linemen to tackle.

----------


## euphemia

> Payton


Geez dude, do I have to do everything for you?  It's P*e*yton.

----------


## devil21

> Geez dude, do I have to do everything for you?  It's P*e*yton.


It's always funny watching Zippy post on the NFL threads.  Did you see in last season's thread where Zippy thought two AFC teams would play each other in the Super Bowl?  lol

----------


## CPUd

> Jets... 
> 
> http://www.nydailynews.com/sports/fo...icle-1.2321826


LOL the Bills just signed this guy, probably because of their hate for the Jets.

----------


## acptulsa

> Probably still win the Division but not sure at this point how far they may get in the playoffs (not expecting a Super Bowl victory but hopefull!)


The Chiefs have been working on their offensive line and their receiving corps.

Care to bet on dem Broncos of yours and that AFC West title?  Because I think anyone could get it but the Raiders.




> It's always funny watching Zippy post on the NFL threads.  Did you see in last season's thread where Zippy thought two AFC teams would play each other in the Super Bowl?  lol


That was the previous poster on the Zippy Account.  He didn't know from Rugby.  He thought offsides in football meant you knocked it into the goalie's face with your forehead.

They're getting better at consistency, though.  At least they told this one to be a Broncos fan.

----------


## devil21

> The Chiefs have been working on their offensive line and their receiving corps.
> 
> Care to bet on dem Broncos of yours and that AFC West title?  Because I think anyone could get it but the Raiders.
> 
> 
> 
> That was the previous poster on the Zippy Account.  He didn't know from Rugby.  He thought offsides in football meant you knocked it into the goalie's face with your forehead.
> 
> They're getting better at consistency, though.  At least they told this one to be a Broncos fan.


Educated guess that the Zippy account is a GCHQ handle, therefore a Brit.

Your post does remind me that if DEN doesn't win the west then someone else has to.  Could be SD after all.  Their stadium drama has been in the news cycle a good bit lately.

----------


## acptulsa

> Your post does remind me that if DEN doesn't win the west then someone else has to.


Houston-Hali, baby.  They will shut you down.

With those two, you don't need a whole lot of offense, because your competition sure ain't making theirs work.  I still think they're the best linebacker team since Singletary-Dent.

And the original Zippy didn't even put a whole lot of labour into disguising that it was one of The Queens Own who was splashing a bit of petrol on the fyre.

----------


## goRPaul

> LOL the Bills just signed this guy, probably because of their hate for the Jets.


They also signed Richie Incognito, the Dolphin who was released for bullying, for probably the same reason!

----------


## jbauer

Now if we could only consume their product.  I'm not paying $99 to watch preseason.  I'm not paying $350 + subscribing to DTV to watch my Vikings.  Guess I'll be doing the whole firstrow.eu method combined with torrents.

----------


## euphemia

> It's always funny watching Zippy post on the NFL threads.  Did you see in last season's thread where Zippy thought two AFC teams would play each other in the Super Bowl?  lol


No, but it's not a good idea to misspell the first name of one of the most beloved players every to wear the power T.

----------


## euphemia

> Steve McNair is still considered a hero in Nashville; he did not have much of a life after football, what messed up life he did have finally caught up to him.


He enjoyed a very protective Nashville media.  It was not a secret that McNair was a philanderer.  Felt sorry for his wife and boys, though.  I think they've all moved away now.

Nashville protects its icons.  The scandals come out other places, but not here.

----------


## CPUd

> He enjoyed a very protective Nashville media.  It was not a secret that McNair was a philanderer.  Felt sorry for his wife and boys, though.  I think they've all moved away now.
> 
> Nashville protects its icons.  The scandals come out other places, but not here.


Both his cousin and his nephew played for UT Martin a few years ago. Cousin on defense, his nephew was a running back.  I don't think either of them got drafted into the NFL, one of them also played baseball.

----------


## euphemia

Game time tonight 6pm central time.  Fingers crossed.

----------


## CPUd

Mariota got owned a few times, he's seeing just how much faster those big guys can be in the NFL.  Also, something was wrong with his helmet speaker.  Otherwise, he's making some throws that rookies usually don't make.  Not sure if he'll play anymore tonight after that score.

----------


## devil21

> Houston-Hali, baby.  They will shut you down.


Not in the AFC West either.

----------


## thoughtomator

> Mariota got owned a few times, he's seeing just how much faster those big guys can be in the NFL.  Also, something was wrong with his helmet speaker.  Otherwise, he's making some throws that rookies usually don't make.  Not sure if he'll play anymore tonight after that score.


The INT was the fullback's fault, completely missed his block. Would have been a perfect screen pass if he'd done his job.

----------


## CPUd

> The INT was the fullback's fault, completely missed his block. Would have been a perfect screen pass if he'd done his job.


The other 2 busted plays were due to starting linemen who had no business getting shoved around like that.  The fumble play, Mariota might have saved if he stepped up 1 step back into the pocket, but not sure he coulda done much better than to tuck it in and take the sack.  Better for that stuff to happen now in the preseason than next month when it counts.




The amount of press that was on that game was insane, not the kinda stuff we're used to in TN.  And they only focus on the 2 turnovers, not how he got the ball the 3rd time and drove it all the way down the field to score.  We're not used to having receivers who can catch, either.  Aside from the 2 INTs, all the QBs and receivers were on fire.  Some runners and linemen on the 2nd string might take the starting jobs before regular season starts.

----------


## acptulsa

> Not in the AFC West either.


Beg pardon?

Justin Houston and Tamba Hali aren't playing for the Chiefs after all, the Chiefs got moved out of the AFC West without telling anyone, or the Chiefs will be able to perform defensive magic on any team except a division rival?  Or did that mean something else?

----------


## devil21

> Beg pardon?
> 
> Justin Houston and Tamba Hali aren't playing for the Chiefs after all, the Chiefs got moved out of the AFC West without telling anyone, or the Chiefs will be able to perform defensive magic on any team except a division rival?  Or did that mean something else?


Oh ha, I thought you meant the Texans and 'Houston-Hali' was a Texan fan slogan or something.

----------


## CPUd

If the Raiders and the Chargers share a stadium, one of them will have to leave the AFC West and maybe even go to the NFC.  If I had to guess, it would be the Chargers switching with SF.

----------


## asurfaholic

Oh no kelvin Benjamin

----------


## devil21

> Oh no kelvin Benjamin


Sucks for him but Panthers weren't going to be a playoff team this year any way.  Panthers got their two playoff years after the owner got his $120 million out of Charlotte taxpayers.  Atlanta's turn now...gotta pay for that shiny new stadium!

----------


## acptulsa

I think Chase Daniels wants to steal Alex Smith's title of 'Chiefs starting quarterback'.

And I think he just might, too.

----------


## CPUd



----------


## CPUd

Yeah, it's probably not that big a difference unless the kicker hooks one really bad.  I only know of 2 or 3 times so far that the extra point kick was missed (Titans last week, Cardinals, someone else last week I think).  Could just be because it is the preseason, but teams are going for 2 when they don't have to (Colts, Patriots, Raiders, Bills).

----------


## CPUd

Tonight is the first nationally-televised preseason game I remember the Titans ever having.  They may have had some the year after the Super Bowl, but the preseason games have always been on the local ABC affiliate.  Tonight it is on the Fox affiliate.  They are wearing the new home colors, which are the same as the old home colors.

----------


## Bastiat's The Law

For anyone in the Ron Paul Forums fantasy football league, we're set to draft on Sunday August 30th @ 5:00pm CDT

----------


## devil21

Clowney's pops shooting in a strip club parking lot sure is flying under the radar.

http://www.tmz.com/2015/08/04/jadeve...er-strip-club/




> NFL star Jadeveon Clowney's father got busted for attempted murder following a wild west style shooting outside a South Carolina strip club. 
> 
> Witnesses at the Crazy Horse strip club in Rock Hill, SC say David "Chilli Bean" Morgan got tossed out of the club early Tuesday morning for sitting on the stage -- but things got way more heated outside.
> 
> According to cops, Morgan was hanging out near the rear exit of the club ... and opened fire on another man who was standing out there. Unfortunately for Morgan ... that man was also packing, and returned fire, hitting Morgan in the shoulder.
> 
> He survived, but cops showed up and arrested Morgan for attempted murder and aggravated assault. He's still behind bars ... with a bail hearing set for Wednesday.


I know some people that know some people.....and the "another man" was the security guard that threw him out.  Guard was armed and returned fire.

----------


## CPUd

First score of the season: Brady to Gronkowski

----------


## JK/SEA

> First score of the season: Brady to Gronkowski


Brady who?...

----------


## CPUd



----------


## acptulsa

> First score of the season: Brady to Gronkowski


Second score of the season: Brady to Gronkowski

----------


## Zippyjuan

> Brady who?...

----------


## CPUd

inb4 inb4:




> FOXBOROUGH, Mass. -- It wouldn't be a New England Patriots game without some drama involving off-the-field strategy.
> 
> Pittsburgh Steelers coaches were upset that their coach-to-coach headsets picked up the Patriots' radio broadcast in the first quarter of Thursday night's game.
> 
> Blake Jones, NFL director of football operations, went down to the field to help out with the headsets. The league described the reception problem as "intermittent'' and it was believed to be resolved early in the second quarter.
> 
> Because it was not a complete system failure, New England's coaches were not required to shut down their headsets during the repairs.
> 
> The Patriots scored first in the game, on a Tom Brady touchdown pass to Rob Gronkowski in the second quarter.

----------


## acptulsa

Oh, yeah, I'm liking the Chiefs' new offensive line so far.  A lot.  Thank God John Alt can finally take that bag off his head and show his face again.

But (sorry guys) I still like the defense better.  Just damn!

Edit:  *JUST IN: JUSTIN HOUSTON BURIES HOUSTON!*

----------


## acptulsa

So, the defender interferes with Maclin, he makes the catch anyway but bobbles it a bit, the play is reviewed, and it's ruled incomplete but the pass interference doesn't get called.

Refs need to throw flags on pass interference even if the ball gets caught.

----------


## Zippyjuan

Broncos travel to KC for Thursday after playing the Ravens later today.  Curious to see how the team does with a new coaching staff and offensive line.  They weren't running the ball that well in preseason and Manning didn't lead them to a single touchdown. Chiefs have an excellent shot at the division this year. Chargers aren't that impressive and the Raiders... well, the are the Raiders.  Always underperforming to expectations.

----------


## acptulsa

Hey, CBS.  Now that we saw absolutely nothing happen in D.C., because the game we were in the middle of was 'too boring', can we at least see highlights of Houston's attempts at a comeback before we go to Denver?

----------


## Zippyjuan

I'd like to watch Denver but here they are airing the local Chargers.

----------


## Zippyjuan

Houston kicks 47 yard field goal- 27- 20 with 1:23 remaining.
Onside kick covered by KC- runs out the clock.

I see Chiefs were scoreless after five minutes left in second quarter.

----------


## acptulsa

> Broncos travel to KC for Thursday after playing the Ravens later today.


Glad that one's in Arrowhead.  Much as I'd like to get the obligatory visit to The Airless Stadium out of the way, going from sea level on Sunday to the tundra line on Thursday is a bit much.

Better to go right after our bye week, so there's plenty of time to acclimate.  Which, in fact, is exactly what will happen.

Oh, and nice to see you finally hedging your bets...  





> OMAHA!  It will be interesting to see what happens with Denver this year...  Probably still win the Division...





> Chiefs have an excellent shot at the division this year.


Amazing how much better Smith--or any quarterback--looks behind a real offensive line.

----------


## Zippyjuan

I was certainly more positive last year but this year there have been a lot of changed and Manning is getting older.  He was struggling a lot at the end of last season- and that could start earlier this year.  Plus the all new coaching staff- that nearly always sets a team back at least two years in terms of development from where they were. Combine that with a tougher schedule based on their finish last season and it will be very hard for Denver to get back to the Super Bowl.  I will enjoy it if they do- but don't expect it this year.  Probably challenge for the division title but not necessarily win it.  An early exit from the playoffs if the make it.  But it is a long season and a lot can happen.  Good and bad.

----------


## CPUd



----------


## mac_hine

> Btw, still watch for Brady's 4 game suspension to be upheld later in the season.  The NFL appealed the district court ruling that allowed him to play in the meantime.  The NFL wants a precedent setting ruling and that only comes from the appeals court.


Never going to happen. Deflategate is a proven farce.

----------


## Zippyjuan

> I was certainly more positive last year but this year there have been a lot of changed and Manning is getting older.  He was struggling a lot at the end of last season- and that could start earlier this year.  Plus the all new coaching staff- that nearly always sets a team back at least two years in terms of development from where they were. Combine that with a tougher schedule based on their finish last season and it will be very hard for Denver to get back to the Super Bowl.  I will enjoy it if they do- but don't expect it this year.  Probably challenge for the division title but not necessarily win it.  An early exit from the playoffs if the make it.  But it is a long season and a lot can happen.  Good and bad.


Defense only reason Denver won. Manning still can't complete long passes downfield so defenses can focus on short routes and the run (which they also haven't shown much at despite having several very good running backs). Denver won but offense failed to score a touchdown- first win since 2006 without an offensive TD.  Denver didn't score any TDs in pre-season behind Manning either.   Last year they were racking up points at this point in the season. Coach says offense is "developing" and "may take several games".

----------


## devil21

> I thought that was over and settled.


Nope.  NFL filed a notice of appeal to the federal appeals court.  A federal district court ruling only applies to the case upon which the ruling was made.  In order for a district court ruling to become 'case law' (able to be cited in future cases as precedent) it has to be ruled on by a federal appeals court.  The appeals court can uphold the district court ruling or overturn it.  In this case, the appeals court can say the district court ruling was correct and Brady's suspension stays overturned or it can overturn the district court ruling and essentially reinstate Brady's suspension.  If the NFL wants binding federal case law that can be cited in future disciplinary actions, it needs the appeals court to issue a ruling on the district court's ruling that overturned Brady's suspension.  Hope that makes sense.  I'm pretty sure the NFL doesn't want players/NFLPA/franchises running to the court every time they disagree with a disciplinary action, particularly if the disciplinary action is used as a justification for larger NFL priorities.




> Never going to happen. Deflategate is a proven farce.


I don't disagree that Deflategate is a farce, per se.  The issue itself is indeed a farce.  The question is whether the NFL has the authority to issue disciplinary actions under the CBA as the NFL sees fit.  It is a private organization and as long as the action complies with the CBA, a court can't/shouldn't be able to judge whether the action is 'fair' or some other 'social justice' sort of reasoning.  Deflategate itself isn't really the issue anymore.

----------


## acptulsa

> acptulsa's Chiefs looked pretty good too.


Didn't they?

A Chiefs fan waits a long time for a season like this one promises to be.  And usually gets robbed before it's over.  I plan on enjoying it every chance I get!

----------


## Madison320

> Smiling down here in Music City.


I was a big Dolphins/Dan Marino fan back in the 1900s. Mariota's quick release reminded me of Marino. The way he basically had no windup like a baseball catcher throwing from his ear. The cool thing was when I heard the announcer say Mariota's throwing motion reminded him of Marino. I thought I was imagining it until then.

----------


## Madison320

> Never going to happen. Deflategate is a proven farce.


I agree. What gets me is that the data actually shows that the footballs were NOT underinflated. Average reading was 11.3 PSI. If you assume the temperature dropped from 75 degrees to 50 degrees, the balls were actually above 12.5 PSI.

----------


## CPUd

> I was a big Dolphins/Dan Marino fan back in the 1900s. Mariota's quick release reminded me of Marino. The way he basically had no windup like a baseball catcher throwing from his ear. The cool thing was when I heard the announcer say Mariota's throwing motion reminded him of Marino. I thought I was imagining it until then.


I still remember the day Marino tore his Achilles and was out for the season, it was a sad time.



Kendall Wright on draft day:



and the reason why, because Locker or Mettenberger can't throw it like this:

----------


## asurfaholic

Panthers played a somewhat sloppy game. Jaguars presented a challenging defense with a credible pass rush capability but panthers despite missing KB and not having a solid WR2 were able to ground and pound a physical game and sustain massive drives to eat clock and hold leads. Panthers defense had 1 or the 2 touchdowns of the night for the team and defense proudly held the Jaguars to one TD (missed extra point) and a field goal. Despite Luuuke going out with a head injury after posting a massive sack... The panthers defense impressed all night.

----------


## devil21

Anybody know why the 50 yard lines are gold?

----------


## CPUd

> Anybody know why the 50 yard lines are gold?


Super Bowl 50- NFL is going with a gold theme this year.

----------


## devil21

> Super Bowl 50- NFL is going with a gold theme this year.


Interesting.  Lots of 50th anniversaries this year....coincidence?

----------


## cajuncocoa

> Interesting.  Lots of 50th anniversaries this year....coincidence?


what else?

----------


## devil21

> what else?


Both Jewish and Catholic religious calendars are celebrating 50th jubilees in 2015.

http://www.catholicherald.co.uk/news...-jubilee-year/

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jubilee_%28biblical%29

http://www.myjewishlearning.com/arti...ee-year-yovel/

There's other non-religious examples I've come across lately but can't recall them offhand.

----------


## JK/SEA

> what else?


FORD Mustang.

----------


## CPUd

Sure would like to see KC win one tonight against Denver.

----------


## acptulsa

> FORD Mustang.


Nope.  Nor the Barracuda.  Spring of '64.  The '65s have chrome on the side 'scoop'.  If you waited this long to celebrate, you missed it.  Celebrate the Shelby Mustang.

But it is the golden anniversary of the Plymouth Satellite!  Faster, handles better, and has a back seat fit for fully grown humans!

By the way, both Denver and Kansas City have got some serious defenses.  Anybody want me to wake them up if someone actually scores tonight?

Kind of like the Chiefs' new red pants.

----------


## CPUd

Peyton Manning has had quite a few opportunities to inspect the turf at Arrowhead so far.

----------


## acptulsa

> Peyton Manning has had quite a few opportunities to inspect the turf at Arrowhead so far.


Glad he's all right.  If I had the largest city in Texas and the fourth largest city in the nation on my chest I'd stay down a while.

----------


## CPUd

> Glad he's all right.  If I had the largest city in Texas and the fourth largest city in the nation on my chest I'd stay down a while.


He's not 100%, something off about his shoulder.

----------


## JK/SEA

> Nope.  Nor the Barracuda.  Spring of '64.  The '65s have chrome on the side 'scoop'.  If you waited this long to celebrate, you missed it.  Celebrate the Shelby Mustang.
> 
> But it is the golden anniversary of the Plymouth Satellite!  Faster, handles better, and has a back seat fit for fully grown humans!
> 
> By the way, both Denver and Kansas City have got some serious defenses.  Anybody want me to wake them up if someone actually scores tonight?
> 
> Kind of like the Chiefs' new red pants.



http://50th-anniversary-mustang.com/

i own a '70 BOSS 302. Shelby's are out of my price range though...

GO CHIEFS...

----------


## acptulsa

> He's not 100%, something off about his shoulder.


Sure isn't keeping him from threading needles.  Or trying to.

----------


## CPUd

WTF  Chiefs should have taken a knee and went to OT, didn't they learn from what happened at the end of the half?

----------


## acptulsa

ARGH!

I got no problem with the call.  Charles is usually pretty trustworthy when it comes to hanging onto the ball.

Now we have to beat them in Mile High.  They're hard enough to beat when in a stadium that actually has air in it...

----------


## Brian4Liberty

Wow. Just WOW. Can't believe KC fumbled and gave the game away.

----------


## acptulsa

Well, hopefully that's the moment that keeps them humble enough to be careful all season...

Hopefully.

----------


## Brian4Liberty

> WTF  Chiefs should have taken a knee and went to OT, didn't they learn from what happened at the end of the half?


I thought they would go with a deep pass. Last thing you want is what happened there.

----------


## devil21

> Wow. Just WOW. Can't believe KC fumbled and gave the game away.


You're kidding right?  Every prime time game WILL come down to the wire, come hell or high water, and the outcome will always favor Vegas.

----------


## acptulsa

> You're kidding right?  Every prime time game WILL come down to the wire, come hell or high water, and the outcome will always favor Vegas.


Sometimes I wish my fellow Chiefs fans--the best fans in the game--weren't so quick to put their money where their mouths are.  We would be better off if so many of the bunch didn't bet on them so hard.

----------


## oyarde

> Anybody know why the 50 yard lines are gold?


My suggestion.

----------


## Zippyjuan

> Sure would like to see KC win one tonight against Denver.


I got home in time to only catch the final minute of the game.  I would like to thank the Chiefs for letting Denver win.  I heard Denver wasn't playing well but KC kept giving them the ball anyways (five turnovers). I think Manning has thrown as many touchdowns to opponents (interceptions for TDs) as to his own teammates.

----------


## Zippyjuan

Tony Romo breaks collar bone- not sure how long he will be out.  More tests Monday. 

After just two weeks, there are only three unbeaten teams in the AFC- Denver, New England, and Cincinnati.

----------


## oyarde

> Tony Romo breaks collar bone- not sure how long he will be out.  More tests Monday. 
> 
> After just two weeks, there are only three unbeaten teams in the AFC- Denver, New England, and Cincinnati.


Bengals win that Division.

Ravens , Saints , Eagles , Giants ,Lions , Bears all 0 -2 , and  the Seahawks . Of course , I think the Pats were last season and made the super bowl and the Seahawks started 3-3. Today's biggest amazement was the Redskins winning .

----------


## oyarde

I was so giddy about hitting the spread right yesterday on Va Tech , Navy & OK State , I did not bet against Detroit today , but I should have

----------


## Zippyjuan

Other than defense, the Eagles looked pretty bad today against Dallas.  With just a few minutes left in the game, they were negative yardage in rushing and about 150 total yards. Chargers didn't look good today either.  Raiders scored a lot of points but also gave up a lot against the Ravens but got their first victory. Denver is going to need a lot of help from their defense if they are going to have a good season (unless the offense is somehow able to step it up better). AFC West looking kind weak at the moment (though it is early in a long season).

Like the Broncos, my college team was given a victory.  Colorado beat Colorado State in OT but one of our TDs was an interception return and they missed on four field goals (we missed two) which kept us in it. We missed a 48 yarder at the end of regulation and blocked their FG attempt on their first OT possession. Then we kicked a 35 yarder on our shot.  We were definitely outplayed most of the game.

----------


## JK/SEA

Seahawks 0-2, with the Bears going to Seattle next week....oh boy.

----------


## oyarde

> Other than defense, the Eagles looked pretty bad today against Dallas.  With just a few minutes left in the game, they were negative yardage in rushing and about 150 total yards. Chargers didn't look good today either.  Raiders scored a lot of points but also gave up a lot against the Ravens but got their first victory. Denver is going to need a lot of help from their defense if they are going to have a good season (unless the offense is somehow able to step it up better). AFC West looking kind weak at the moment (though it is early in a long season).
> Colorado State covered the spread.
> Like the Broncos, my college team was given a victory.  Colorado beat Colorado State in OT but one of our TDs was an interception return and they missed on four field goals (we missed two) which kept us in it. We missed a 48 yarder at the end of regulation and blocked their FG attempt on their first OT possession. Then we kicked a 35 yarder on our shot.  We were definitely outplayed most of the game.


Colorado State covered the spread .

----------


## Indy Vidual

Pain, injuries, bread and circuses.... Oh, what a waste!

----------


## JK/SEA

> Pain, injuries, bread and circuses.... Oh, what a waste!



i think you're looking for the 'Foreign Policy' forum.

----------


## acptulsa

> Pain, injuries, bread and circuses.... Oh, what a waste!


Who are they throwing to the Lions next week?

What?  No Christians?  Just Vikings?

----------


## oyarde

> Who are they throwing to the Lions next week?
> 
> What?  No Christians?  Just Vikings?


Broncos to the Detroit Lions Coliseum .

----------


## cajuncocoa

> Tony Romo breaks collar bone- not sure how long he will be out.  More tests Monday.


Last news I heard said about 8 weeks. *sigh*

----------


## oyarde

> Last news I heard said about 8 weeks. *sigh*


That probably means longer , because from what I have seen, they should still be in line for first in the division 10 weeks from now.

----------


## cajuncocoa

> That probably means longer , because from what I have seen, they should still be in line for first in the division 10 weeks from now.


Aikman was bragging yesterday that he only missed 5 games when he broke his collarbone in 1998. I didn't remember that, but I checked, and he's right. There was a bye week in there though. Aikman was a tough SOB. Had a bunch of concussions too.

----------


## cajuncocoa



----------


## Zippyjuan

> Aikman was bragging yesterday that he only missed 5 games when he broke his collarbone in 1998. I didn't remember that, but I checked, and he's right. There was a bye week in there though. Aikman was a tough SOB. Had a bunch of concussions too.


This is the second one for Romo.  There are differing degrees of "broken" too.  That can range from a hairline fracture which heals quickly to a complete breaking in two which requires surgery and months of rehab.  Broke mine once in a bicycle crash on tour in Yugoslavia. I was suggested to rest it for three months but had to reach my destination so I was riding again after three days.  It hurt everytime I hit those cobblestones all downtowns in Europe seemed to have.  I would say it was a year before I never noticed even the slightest ache in it.

----------


## CPUd

Latest reports are saying Romo won't need surgery, which means he could be back around midseason.

----------


## JK/SEA

> Latest reports are saying Romo won't need surgery, which means he could be back around midseason.



just shoot him up with painkillers. Should be good to go next week.

----------


## cajuncocoa

There was a tense hour or two here in New Orleans as a rumor floated around that Drew Brees might be out for the season due to a torn rotator cuff.  But word just came down via Mort Report that his rotator cuff is bruised.  Everybody can exhale.

----------


## CPUd

> just shoot him up with painkillers. Should be good to go next week.


Well he sat out only 1 game last year when he had a fractured vertebrae, I think it was 2 years ago he was playing with cracked ribs; I've said before that he is gonna have problems later in life, same as Peyton Manning and probably a lot of NFL players who play 8+ years.

----------


## CPUd

> There was a tense hour or two here in New Orleans as a rumor floated around that Drew Brees might be out for the season due to a torn rotator cuff.  But word just came down via Mort Report that his rotator cuff is bruised.  Everybody can exhale.


This has been running a lot the last couple weeks:

----------


## cajuncocoa

> This has been running a lot the last couple weeks:


Yes, I've seen it.  Hilarious.  How many backup QBs get to make a commercial?

----------


## oyarde

> Pain, injuries, bread and circuses.... Oh, what a waste!


I brought up the front page of Yahoo news this morning , top two articles were the Brit Princess & Kloe Kardashian . So , yeah , guess I will work with football , LOL

----------


## oyarde

> There was a tense hour or two here in New Orleans as a rumor floated around that Drew Brees might be out for the season due to a torn rotator cuff.  But word just came down via Mort Report that his rotator cuff is bruised.  Everybody can exhale.


Well , he may miss a few games , or not , and they are 0-2 , so are the Giants . If I had Brees or Eli and was 0 -2 , I would be making sure I did not have alot to clean out of my desk .....until I remembered who I get to play the rest of the yr

----------


## cajuncocoa

Huh.  I hadn't thought about it that way, but I guess he *did* go through the rest of the NFC East, didn't he?

----------


## JK/SEA

any bears fans in here?...

----------


## CPUd

Yesterday I was reminded why I stopped watching the Tennessee-Florida games, today I was reminded why I shouldn't watch Titans-Colts games.

----------


## cajuncocoa



----------


## devil21

> any bears fans in here?...


I'm not but if I were I'd be pissed about that review that took away an _obvious_ punt return turnover that would have put the Bears in the red zone early in the game.

---------

Almost forgot to post this:
http://www.cbssports.com/nfl/eye-on-...on-this-season




> When a federal judge vacated Tom Brady's four-game suspension three weeks ago, it pretty much took the air out of the Deflategate scandal. The NFL could -- and would -- appeal the ruling but Brady was going to play this season for the New England Patriots and there wasn't a thing the league could do about it.
> 
> But Craig Carton, the co-host of Boomer and Carton on WFAN, said Friday that he was with a "very influential person in the NFL" on Thursday, and that the person told him "there's no doubt in his mind" that Brady will in fact serve a four-game suspension this season after the NFL's appeal is heard.
> 
> Typically, the appeals process could take 10 months, according to a Boston Globe report from earlier this month, or if the case is expedited it could take a little over half of that. Best case, that would put the hearing in February or March.
> 
> Boomer and Carton co-host Boomer Esiason offered this in response to Carton's comments:
> 
> *"What this person doesn't realize [is] that they all felt the same way prior to Judge Berman's ruling. But what they didn't know is that Judge Berman was going out to the Hamptons to hang out with [Patriots owner] Bob Kraft. ...*
> ...

----------


## JK/SEA

Seahawks with a shut out.

next.

----------


## asurfaholic

> Seahawks with a shut out.
> 
> next.


What one win? They beat a bad team at home.

----------


## devil21

> What one win? They beat a bad team at home.


With early help from the refs.

----------


## JK/SEA

> With early help from the refs.


yep...bears a $#@!ty team. Not my problem.

refs help?...wouldn't have made a difference.

1-2 is still better than 0-3..

lions next.

----------


## devil21

> yep...bears a $#@!ty team. Not my problem.
> 
> refs help?...wouldn't have made a difference.
> 
> 1-2 is still better than 0-3..
> 
> lions next.


What?  Of course it makes a difference.  That moment alone let the Bears know they were not going to be allowed to win the game.  Why bother to play hard when the refs tell you from the start that you're going to lose whether you like it or not.

----------


## JK/SEA

> What?  Of course it makes a difference.  That moment alone let the Bears know they were not going to be allowed to win the game.  Why bother to play hard when the refs tell you from the start that you're going to lose whether you like it or not.



lol...i thought the game was a pretty normal officiated game. Replays kept things fair. I actually thought the Seahawks got a few bad calls, but...26-0 against a pretty good bear defense proves the Seahawks are starting to mesh inspite of bam-bams hold out, and a 'yet to gel' offensive line...

----------


## mac_hine

> What?  Of course it makes a difference.  That moment alone let the Bears know they were not going to be allowed to win the game.  Why bother to play hard when the refs tell you from the start that you're going to lose whether you like it or not.






7 first downs total, 10 punts, still punting when down 20 points in the 4th quarter facing 4th and short. Oh and the Special Teams for the second week in a row allowed a kick off return where the returner was completely untouched.


How about those Patriots... Scoring on all 9 offensive possessions. The "Kill Everyone" tour is off to a great start. I don't think its too soon to start the 16-0 discussion.

----------


## Brian4Liberty

Well, it looks like the 49ers might as well call it quits. Winning teams have smart coaching and smart players. The 49ers now have neither.

----------


## Brian4Liberty

The NFL and referees have gone full retard on what constitutes a catch this year.




> The NFL bobbles another TD catch
> 
> WHAT IS A CATCH: The NFL still has no idea what constitutes a catch, even after messing around with the semantics of the rule book this spring. Bengals tight end Tyler Eifert scored what looked like a touchdown. Except it wasn't, and he joins Calvin Johnson and Dez Bryant on the list of aggrieved receivers. The NFL clarified the call, but it doesn't change the fact that the rule sucks.
> ...
> https://www.sbnation.com/nfl/2015/9/...roethlisberger



Dean Blandino, the NFL's vice president of bloviating and bullshitting, backed the call during a Monday morning appearance on NFL HQ...




> Tyler Eifert: I don't know if anyone knows catch rule
> 
> The rules on what constitute a catch might change, but the search for true clarity continues.
> Every game, all season
> 
> The latest example came Sunday in Baltimore, where Bengals tight end Tyler Eifert saw an apparent touchdown reception overturned upon official review. On a fourth-and-goal from the Ravens' two-yard line, Andy Dalton targeted Eifert, who caught the pass with his back to the goal line, turned toward the end zone and stretched his arms across the plane of the goal line. He then lost the ball as he fell on top of a Ravens defender.
> 
> The on-field officials signaled touchdown. The decision to overturn the call meant a turnover on downs. The parallels to Dez Bryant's catch/non-catch in January's NFC divisional playoffs were obvious.
> 
> ...

----------


## cajuncocoa

> The NFL and referees have gone full retard on what constitutes a catch this year.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dean Blandino, the NFL's vice president of bloviating and bullshitting, backed the call during a Monday morning appearance on NFL HQ...


*NOT THIS AGAIN.*

----------


## acptulsa

Well, maybe next decade.  Unless the Chiefs find yet another San Francisco reject quarterback.

----------


## CPUd

Another weird part of the catch rules I saw yesterday- if the receiver catches the ball in the air and lands with his 2nd toe inbounds, it will be ruled incomplete if his heel rolls down out of bounds.  But if he drags his toe out of bounds, it is ruled a completion.

----------


## devil21

The league has been slowly changing game rules for big plays to basically be nothing but ref judgment calls.  Easier to control the games.  Personal fouls, turnovers, end zone questions.  All up to the invisible booth review and the refs that got lifetime cadillac pension plans a couple years ago.

----------


## cajuncocoa

*Dean Blandino can go f*ck himself.*




I'm just going to say this now...because I didn't comment on the Dez Bryant catch-that-wasn't in January. I couldn't. I was in shock, and I didn't trust myself to speak about it (not sure it's safe yet, but I'll try.) 

When 99.99% of NFL fans watching a game see the play in question and after the call, they're saying "WTF? That was a catch!" And even the guy defending the receiver said it was a catch, but the NFL refs continue to double down on one of the most ridiculous rules in the game, I think the power must go to their heads, no? 

My head almost exploded when I saw this happened again, to the Bengals on Sunday. My son called me in to see it, and I told him he should have known better because he's lucky I didn't break the TV. I was pissed off when they robbed Calvin Johnson before Dez, too. It's idiotic. If people don't understand how it ISN'T a catch, shouldn't it be changed?

I need to go calm down now. I'm having flashbacks.

----------


## asurfaholic

> The league has been slowly changing game rules for big plays to basically be nothing but ref judgment calls.  Easier to control the games.  Personal fouls, turnovers, end zone questions.  All up to the invisible booth review and the refs that got lifetime cadillac pension plans a couple years ago.


Watching the entire panthers saints game, I was disgusted by the obvious bias that the ref had against panthers. Rediculous non penalties called against panthers calling back touchdowns and defensive penalties (hands to the face when replay clearly shows the hands were in the chest) to extend failed saints 3rd down conversions. All game long. Then of course the other team spend nearly the whole game holding without any calls to go with it, and rediculous double standard when it comes to late hits on the quarterback after he throws....

Cam got some attention about the late hits, but I was thoroughly disgusted by the entire game. Ball spotting was atrocious. The only reason saints were able to score what they did was thanks to refs extending failed drives.

----------


## JK/SEA

i'll just leave this here....

----------


## acptulsa

Did I just hear the CBS announcer say that Kansas City went to Cincinnati to play the Browns?

I wish they went to Ohio to play the Browns...

Those Maclin catches are a lot more fun when they actually dispatch him down the field, instead of just across the field, before they throw the ball to him.

Alex Smith is pretty fast, but he can't seem to sprint and look down the field for a receiver at the same time.  If he could, he'd stand a chance of becoming a great quarterback.  As it is, he's just a fast Elvis Grback.

----------


## CPUd

Seahawks dodged a bullet!  Although, Megatron would have left too much time on the clock if he did score there.

----------


## JK/SEA

> Seahawks dodged a bullet!  Although, Megatron would have left too much time on the clock if he did score there.


pushing the ball out of the back of the end zone after Kam knocked the ball out should have been a penalty, but it was ruled non-reviewable....

win for Seattle...

----------


## CPUd

I was wondering why he batted that ball out.  They are usually taught to jump on it in that situation.  I guess he saw the lions player closing on it and decided to take the penalty versus giving up 6.

----------


## oyarde

Well , I did pretty good last weekend , NorthWestern , my Hoosiers and the Vikings all covered the spread , only thing better would have been Hoosier & Viking victories , but they both stayed in the game to the end against  excellent opponents though .Good enough, pays my phone bill , LOL

----------


## devil21

Oh look, another gifted game to SEA.

----------


## JK/SEA

> Oh look, another gifted game to SEA.



a win is a win...i'll take it. Seattle O LINE better get their $#@! together quick... Can't win on defense alone.

----------


## asurfaholic

Panthers will be rested and healthy for their week 6 matchup against chicken Hawks.  Seattle is going to be a test but panthers are fully capable of winning. The last 4 games they played have all been close. Panthers OLine play is much improved and our defense is making teams make mistakes. We lead the league in turnover differential. Going to be a good game.

----------


## CPUd

The Titans (and AFC South in general) were supposed to have one of the easiest schedules after last year getting crushed by AFC and NFC West, but now the NFC South is red hot, they have to play Atlanta, Carolina, plus AFC East against the Patriots, Bills and Jets who are all legit playoff contenders so far.

----------


## Zippyjuan

Aside from one play, Broncos pretty much shut down Adrian Peterson.  He did get away on a 4th and inches for a 42 yard touchdown but aside from that only had 35 yards on 15 other carries- an average of 2.3 yards a try. His average is five normally.  Denver D is tough! Only the Jets have allowed fewer points.  If the offense gets rolling, look out.   Next week at Oakland- should be exciting but another Denver win. Then at Cleveland and the bye after that.  Then a major match-up to see if they really are any good or not- home vs Green Bay on November 1st.  Could be battle of un-beatens. Six of Denver's last ten games are at home. Colts and Steelers are on the road.

Seven different players had at least half a sack against the Vikings. They all come at you.

----------


## cajuncocoa



----------


## Zippyjuan

How did Seattle manage to lose when they were up 24-7 in the fourth quarter?   Broncos still found a way to win- again, not pretty. If Chargers lose at Pittsburgh Monday night they will have a three game lead over their entire division- four if you include tie breakers (head to head) against KC and Oakland (haven't played San Diego yet). Still worried about going against Green Bay on November 1st. Aaron Rogers threw his first home interception since 2012- an impressive record.  Manning has seven so far this year (more INTs than TDs). Woodson got two against him today.   Broncos haven't really played that tough of teams yet and have been barely winning those.

Just noticing that prior to Monday Night games, only ten out of 32 NFL teams currently have a winning record (not even a third of them).  More parity or just a few good teams out there?

----------


## CPUd

This is a transition year for Denver, even though they could go all the way.  They want a system that doesn't depend on Peyton Manning to win games.  When he left Indy, it exposed massive problems all the way up to the GM, because Manning was pretty much an Offensive Coordinator who could also play QB.  They let it happen because it was working, after 6 or 7 years, it just became the norm out there.  The Colts were lucky they only had 1 bad year before getting Andrew Luck, but it could take longer than that for Denver whenever Manning does retire.  They want to be able to plug in a journeyman and still be able to win games.

----------


## Zippyjuan

Compared to others in their division- yes, they will most likely make the playoffs.  Go all the way?  They are going to need to be able to score more points than they currently are against teams like the Packers and the Patriots. I agree they are trying to build a team which can work no matter who is QB but even an awesome defense like they have can only take you so far. Offensive line is really struggling.  They were to begin with (three completely new members and now a couple injuries on top of that- a line can take a couple of years to gel properly).  Good thing is a bye week before they host Green Bay. Chance to work on some things.

----------


## CPUd

One thing I've noticed for sure this season, the officiating has been horrible.  Last week in the Seahawks game was pretty bad.  All the networks have their officiating expert they consult who is usually pretty good at spinning a bad call to make it appear justified; in the Colts-Texans game Thursday, there was a bad call, they asked the guy how the call could be legit and he said nothing, literally speechless.  Today at the Bills-Titans, there were 2 plays from each team where the guy grabs the back of the QB's jersey and pulls him down.  One they called horse collar tackle, the second they called it, but picked the flag back up.  LOL I think the replacement officials were better.

----------


## oyarde

At this point , Cincy looks to be the only AFC team that can compete with New England .

----------


## JK/SEA

that 'call' in Seattle with Detroit was a subjective call. The ref decided Wright could have just grabbed the ball and walk out of bounds. A good no call. 

I feel sorry for the Panthers next week.

----------


## asurfaholic

Going to be a tough game in Seattle but I have full confidence that panthers possess the talent necessary to win. That which I do not know is whether or not everyone brings their A-game. I say tough physical game as always with Cam Newton putting on a show to offensively beat seattlenin thier house 24 -17 panthers go 5-0

----------


## JK/SEA

> Going to be a tough game in Seattle but I have full confidence that panthers possess the talent necessary to win. That which I do not know is whether or not everyone brings their A-game. I say tough physical game as always with Cam Newton putting on a show to offensively beat seattlenin thier house 24 -17 panthers go 5-0



lets see..rookie running back Rawls for the Seahawks...169 yards against the bengals with the beastmode back next week...their O line is vastly improved, the Seattle defense is 2nd in the league...good luck...Seahawks 28, Panthers 3..

also, don't forget...Seattle was 3-3 this time last year and they went to the Superbowl..

----------


## asurfaholic

> lets see..rookie running back Rawls for the Seahawks...169 yards against the bengals with the beastmode back next week...their O line is vastly improved, the Seattle defense is 2nd in the league...good luck...Seahawks 28, Panthers 3..
> 
> also, don't forget...Seattle was 3-3 this time last year and they went to the Superbowl..


We shall see. I do not see such a blow out, but the game could tilt either way I think my spread more realistic...  :P

I will be thinking of you regardless, hopefully preparing to write my haha losers statement(am i getting too far ahead of myself?)

----------


## JK/SEA

> We shall see. I do not see such a blow out, but the game could tilt either way I think my spread more realistic...  :P
> 
> I will be thinking of you regardless, hopefully preparing to write my haha losers statement(am i getting too far ahead of myself?)


IF the Seahawks lose, feel free to laugh all you want...i'll be crying a river, so be gentle..

----------


## asurfaholic

> IF the Seahawks lose, feel free to laugh all you want...i'll be crying a river, so be gentle..


CAROLINA M F PANTHERS

----------


## cajuncocoa

NFL Network Airs Several Nude Bengals Players (NSFW)

----------


## euphemia

I think the Titans shirt I bought wasn't the lucky one.

----------


## JK/SEA

> CAROLINA M F PANTHERS


My Seahawks lost...again. Wtf is their $#@!in damn $#@!ing problem...geeeez.....

maybe the mariners rubbed off on em...can't hold a lead...pathetic.

yeah, maybe wilson needs more money, or sherman needs to be benched, or maybe the O line needs to be told the game has 4 quarters, or....the offensive coach should go back to high school....$#@! ME RUNNIN'...

----------


## Zippyjuan

Denver continues to limp along as an unbeaten.   Won't lose next week since they are off but will get a reality check home against the Packers the following week. Chargers actually gave the Packers a run for their money- Rivers set team records for passes, completions, and yardage- only the 17th time a QB has gone over 500 yards passing in a game.  But they still found a way to lose it- missing an open receiver or wide open lane for Rivers to walk into the end zone on the next to last play. Manning completed three passes to the opposing team including one touchdown INT.  He has ten INTs on the season with only seven touchdown passes.  Some Bronco's fans almost hoping he gets injured. 

Denver and San Diego have poor offensive lines.  Denver has a better D (and kicker) which keeps them in games (they also had a Pick- Six). Denver manages to win the close ones.  San Diego manages to lose the close ones. Broncos have a huge four game lead in their division over second place.

http://espn.go.com/blog/statsinfo/po...but-not-sunday




> *You'd think 500 yards + 0 interceptions = a win ... but not Sunday*
> 
> San Diego Chargers quarterback Philip Rivers did everything but finish the comeback.
> 
> Rivers threw for a team high and Chargers record 503 yards in defeat against the Green Bay Packers at Lambeau Field.
> 
> *Rivers’ 43 completions were tied for the second-most in a game in NFL history (with Rich Gannon and Matt Schaub) two shy of the NFL record set by Drew Bledsoe against the Vikings in 1994.*
> 
> Rivers’ work was made easier by the presence of Keenan Allen. He completed 29 of his first 41 attempts with two touchdowns, including 14-of-15 to Allen. But after Allen got hurt, Rivers was 14-of-24, and could not connect against the Packers’ goal-line stand in the final seconds.
> ...

----------


## CPUd

> I think the Titans shirt I bought wasn't the lucky one.


I like Mariota doing what he had to do to stay in the game, but he doesn't have enough experience yet to be able to do that.  It falls on the coach to take him out when the defense is having their way with the right tackle, and knowing the QB can't break to the left due to the bigass knee brace he's wearing.  It is worse than they are letting on- he is getting a MRI on it tomorrow, worst case, he is out a few weeks.  The Center is out for the year with a broken tibia- that one was so nasty they wouldn't show it on the replay.  Some people who were there claim they heard it snap, I guess it's possible, but they were drunk and pissed off.

----------


## Brian4Liberty

Steelers down to their forth string quarterback, but they still won. Landry Jones looked decent for a guy playing for the first time in the NFL. Too bad Gradkowski has missed his chance to be a starter.

----------


## CPUd

lol Wat?

----------


## Zippyjuan

Should have at least kept a couple of blockers in front.  Is that even a legal formation?

I guess it wasn't:  http://www.nytimes.com/2015/10/20/sp...iots.html?_r=0




> Even if the play had somehow led to a first down — though it is hard to see how — the Colts would not have succeeded.* At least some Indianapolis players were not properly lined up on the line of scrimmage, and an illegal formation was called.*
> 
> The Patriots took over on downs in great field position and quickly scored to go up by 13. A late Indianapolis touchdown made the final score, 34-27, Patriots.
> 
> Needless to say, Coach Chuck Pagano faced some puzzled questions after the game. What, exactly, was his plan?
> 
> “The whole idea there was, on a fourth-and-3 or less, shift to an alignment to where you either catch them misaligned, they try to sub some people in, catch them with more men on the field, 12 men on the field. And if you get a certain look, you got 3 yards, 2 yards, you can make a play,” he said.
> 
> So when the Patriots sent out the correct number of players, and the Colts didn’t get that “certain look,” why was the ball snapped?
> ...

----------


## devil21

> lol Wat?


Hey, you guys remember that formation we practiced so we lose the game?  Go run that one!

----------


## oyarde

AFC looks to be a wrap at this point.Two teams , Pats and Bengals . NFC , clearly Green Bay at the top tier , Atlanta suddenly does not look that great. Carolina is looking solid. This season , Peyton & Brady join Fran Tarkenton as the only QB's to start 4 -0 four seasons .

----------


## Zippyjuan

Broncos- Packers next weekend.  Should be fun to watch!  Somebody will lose. Both had byes this week.  

Chargers defense did pretty good against Packers and Denver's is much better but can Denver score enough points to win?  Chargers looked terrible on both sides of the ball against the Raiders- 30- 6 at the half? Threw another huge amount of passes- this week "only" 58- the highest number of passes in two consecutive games (over 120) since the 1950's but only stat which counts is that they lost again. Calls for new coaching staff starting.  Dolphins rebounded nicely. Big Ben due back next week for Pittsburgh?  

Denver still has to play at the Colts, New England (home), and at Pittsburgh as well as home against Cincinnati-. Six of last ten games are home.  Three of them against currently unbeaten teams.

----------


## euphemia

Arrrgh!  

I'm off today and just put on what I had on yesterday after church--jeans and a Titans shirt.  It's a comfortable shirt and okay for running errands in the rain.  So I'm at the grocery store and a total stranger goes, "Hey, Tennessee Titans.  They've lost five in a row to the worst teams in football."

Dude, it's my day off.  I can wear what I want.

----------


## asurfaholic

There's a storm brewing. looking past colts who Carolina should beat easy, packers and Carolina will slug it out in Carolina. Assuming both teams win next weeks opponents it will be a battle of 7-0 teams. 

Eagles fast pace pass heavy and strong rushing attack was no match for Carolina and they were fresh off a very physical battle in Seattle. Green Bay looks to be no match for old school ground and pound panther football.

----------


## CPUd

> Arrrgh!  
> 
> I'm off today and just put on what I had on yesterday after church--jeans and a Titans shirt.  It's a comfortable shirt and okay for running errands in the rain.  So I'm at the grocery store and a total stranger goes, "Hey, Tennessee Titans.  They've lost five in a row to the worst teams in football."
> 
> Dude, it's my day off.  I can wear what I want.


4 of them were consecutive home games, 3 were come-from-ahead losses.  Yesterday, the defense played outstanding though.  They went into the game #1 in pass defense, and did all right against one of the hottest runners in the NFL right now.  What is frustrating is previous Titans teams, they had less talent on offense, but would still win 9/10 of the games where it comes down to the final 2 minutes, and would almost _never_ lose against the Cowboys, Dolphins, Giants, Browns, Falcons, Rams (in regular season). 

I still think they are due for about a 5 or 6 game win streak, as soon as they realize the only way to win games is to score more points than the other teams.  Right now, I would just like to see 2 wins in a row, (even just 1 win would be great, LOL).  They have gone to the playoffs after starting 1-4, I don't know about 1-5.  But right now, every team in the AFC South is under .500.  For sure, the only way to get into the playoffs this year is to win the division.  They would need to win the 5 remaining division games, plus 2 of the following: Raiders, Saints, Panthers, Patriots, Jets, assuming the Colts lose 4 of their remaining 9 games.  The Colts still have to play the Panthers, Broncos, Falcons, Patriots, Titans one more time.

----------


## euphemia

I hear you.  I have not been so immersed in professional football as I am with the college game.  

I just think it is really stupid of some old man in a store to call out a woman whom he has never met in her life.

I think the preseason said a lot about what the Titans staff plan to do.  They laid everything out very intentionally.  I think we will see how this works in the game test.  There were some good things to like about yesterday's game, so the baby steps seem to be working.  It might be a year or two before we see this thing gel, but maybe we can have a little hope.

As I said, I was wearing the clothes from yesterday, and it really should have been of no concern to total strangers at Publix.

----------


## CPUd

> I hear you.  I have not been so immersed in professional football as I am with the college game.  
> 
> I just think it is really stupid of some old man in a store to call out a woman whom he has never met in her life.
> 
> I think the preseason said a lot about what the Titans staff plan to do.  They laid everything out very intentionally.  I think we will see how this works in the game test.  There were some good things to like about yesterday's game, so the baby steps seem to be working.  It might be a year or two before we see this thing gel, but maybe we can have a little hope.
> 
> As I said, I was wearing the clothes from yesterday, and it really should have been of no concern to total strangers at Publix.


I saw a guy do that to Benji Olson (former player), but then Benji stood up and the guy took off running.  I heard later that it pissed Benji off so bad he went home and punched holes in the wall.  He was a hothead and an idiot, at least in those days.  I think he ended up getting kicked out of the house.  Many of the players used to (and still probably do) hang out at the clubhouse at Old Natchez, and some live in the nearby houses.

----------


## Brian4Liberty

> Chargers defense did pretty good against Packers and Denver's is much better but can Denver score enough points to win?  Chargers looked terrible on both sides of the ball against the Raiders- 30- 6 at the half? Threw another huge amount of passes- this week "only" 58- the highest number of passes in two consecutive games (over 120) since the 1950's but only stat which counts is that they lost again. Calls for new coaching staff starting.


Chargers are lucky that the Raider's coaches continued their questionable strategy of going into a "prevent" defense and run-only offense for the second half. It allowed the final score to be much closer. The Raiders have lost a game this season with this strategy. If they are ahead in the 4th quarter, they lay down and hope that the clock will run out. It will burn them.

----------


## CPUd

Related: Chargers will file in January to relocate to L.A.
http://espn.go.com/nfl/story/_/id/13...ngeles-january

----------


## asurfaholic

https://t.co/OgBxXyoK70

How panthers roll

----------


## Zippyjuan

> Related: Chargers will file in January to relocate to L.A.
> http://espn.go.com/nfl/story/_/id/13...ngeles-january


All three are expected to file (Rams, Raiders, Chargers) but I think the Chargers are the least likely to end up making the move. They have the weakest fan base in Los Angeles (heck- Raiders fans almost outnumber Charger fans when the two teams play in San Diego like they did this weekend). People up there will be less willing to go see one of their games.  Rams and Raiders have history in LA.

----------


## euphemia

> I saw a guy do that to Benji Olson (former player), but then Benji stood up and the guy took off running.


This man was probably 8-10 years older than I am, and I have to say his outfit was impressive.  Armpit pants and some kind of cheesy political statement tshirt.

----------


## cajuncocoa

> Arrrgh!  
> 
> I'm off today and just put on what I had on yesterday after church--jeans and a Titans shirt.  It's a comfortable shirt and okay for running errands in the rain.  So I'm at the grocery store and a total stranger goes, "Hey, Tennessee Titans.  They've lost five in a row to the worst teams in football."
> 
> Dude, it's my day off.  I can wear what I want.


Welcome to my world.   A Cowboys fan in Saints territory.  I get stuff like that all the time.

----------


## JK/SEA

> Welcome to my world.   A Cowboys fan in Saints territory.  I get stuff like that all the time.


oh, that reminds me...any predictions on the game in Dallas sunday?

----------


## r3volution 3.0

I'm a Dallas fan, it's been tough with all these injuries. 

Please, Football Gods, return Romo to us ASAP.

Weeden Cassel just ain't gettin it done.

----------


## euphemia

I live in Nashville.  Where the Tennessee Titans are.

----------


## r3volution 3.0

> I live in Nashville.  Where the Tennessee Titans are.


I'm so sorry...

----------


## CPUd

> This man was probably 8-10 years older than I am, and I have to say his outfit was impressive.  Armpit pants and some kind of cheesy political statement tshirt.


If it happens again, tell the guy you just got out of church, but he's making you want to do some violent sinful acts upside his head.

----------


## acptulsa

Well, the Chiefs found a replacement for the injured Jamaal Charles--Alex Smith!

Now if they could just find themselves a quarterback...

----------


## CPUd

Looks like the Bengals are going to beat the Bumblebees and stay undefeated.

----------


## Zippyjuan

What a shootout in New Orleans! Thirteen touchdown passes between the two QBs- Brees ties single game record with seven, Manning one back with six. Third most total combined points in NFL history 52- 49. Not a lot of defense in this one. 

Chargers long list of injured players continues to grow- and so does their list of games they let get away from them.  

Waiting for the start of Denver- Green Bay.

----------


## oyarde

Well , Green Bay looks vulnerable now , which leaves the NFC wide open for losers in the Super Bowl to the pats. That is going to suck.

----------


## Zippyjuan

Battle of the Unbeatens?  That was pretty one- sided. Broncos definitely took advantage of their bye week to get people healthy and work on things.  That was their best game offensively all year.  Offensive line was blocking- not just protecting Manning but over 150 yards rushing as well. 500 yards total offense and for a change, not a close game they needed to have their defense win for them.  But the D was incredible too. Aaron Rodgers only 77 yards total passing- one of the best QBs in the NFC?  Denver defensive penalties kept Packer drives alive or the game may have been a shut-out. 140 total offense? And only one turnover the entire game (that an INT thrown by Manning). 

This is not the Packers of previous seasons.  And this is not the same Broncos either. Denver was trying to improve as the season went on and their new offense schemes came together.   Looks like things are starting to happen at the right time.  They still have two other currently unbeaten teams on the schedule- Patriots 11/29 and Bengals 12/28- both at home.  They also play at the Colts and Steelers besides divisional foes.  This was only Denver's third home game of the season. 

I was worried about Denver's offense.  Looks like they may be back.

Packers face another unbeaten team on the road next week- Carolina Panthers (assuming Panthers beat the Colts Monday Night).

----------


## The Gold Standard

Well, the Browns suck. But I'm pretty sure that's what I said the last time I ventured into the RPF NFL thread. I don't remember what year that was, but it doesn't matter.

----------


## CPUd



----------


## r3volution 3.0

Well...

The Romo-less Cowboys suffered another unsurprising loss (returns next week though!)

On the bright side....

.

.

.

.

----------


## Indy Vidual

Packers OMG WTF LOL

----------


## CPUd

The Lions tried very hard to give the game away, Megatron even let the onside kick slip through his hands.

----------


## oyarde

Well , I lost money yesterday on BYU , Army , but won some on IU . Won today on the Vikings , Giants , Lions , Chiefs etc , so I am up .Mostly just off overs , unders and spreads .Pretty easy really .

----------


## Zippyjuan

Peyton Manning out. Wont' even travel with the team to Chicago this week. http://espn.go.com/nfl/story/_/id/14...-chicago-bears  The following week Denver hosts New England. 




> Sunday will be the first start Manning has missed since he signed with the Broncos in 2012, and his streak of 57 consecutive starts is a franchise record. Other than when he missed the 2011 season after his fourth neck surgery, Manning had previously never missed a start in his 17 other seasons.

----------


## cajuncocoa

> Peyton Manning out. Wont' even travel with the team to Chicago this week. http://espn.go.com/nfl/story/_/id/14...-chicago-bears  The following week Denver hosts New England.


I just saw this article linked on Drudge...and if this is true, I'm very disappointed in Peyton.  That sucks.

Peyton Manning Reportedly Not Helping Brock Osweiler In Meeting Rooms, On Practice Field

----------


## Zippyjuan

Supposedly because he is getting medical treatment for numerous injuries. From my link above:




> Kubiak told Manning on Monday that Brock Osweiler would start against the Bears on Sunday and that Manning would use the week to concentrate on getting treatment from the team's medical staff for* rib and left foot injuries*. Manning was also treated for a *right shoulder injury earlier this month*.





> *Manning was in the Broncos facility every day this week for his treatments, but he did not attend the meetings for the quarterbacks or the offense as a whole.
> 
> "It was strictly rehab*, him and DeMarcus," Kubiak said. "*Was a total commitment to getting them healthy*, spending time with [Antonopulos]."


Antonopolus is the team doctor.

----------


## CPUd

When he missed practice rehabbing in the past (but still starting), Peyton would carry a helmet around so he could hear what the coaches were saying over the radio.  This is from 1 or 2 years ago:

----------


## CPUd

I am still pissed off about that game last night, but Mariota got his first rushing TD on a 23-yard perfect fake, and crushed the pylon cam:





First time in the NFL, though he has a lot of these in his Oregon highlight reel:



But the Titans are pretty much screwed this year because opponents know they have no pass protection and WR's who can catch passes of 20+ yards.  The only way they are going to win any more games is if the defense scores points.

----------


## Zippyjuan

Romo Returns- and Dallas beats Miami 24-24. 

Happy Birthday Brock Osweiler. On his 25th birthday he gets his first NFL start and leads Denver to a 17- 15 win at the Bears.  New England up next week.  No word yet if Manning will be able to play or not yet. 25 was a magical number for him- he passed for 250 yards and 2.5 touchdown (Ok- two TDs and one FG).  Bears had a chance to send the game to OT but failed on a two point conversion which would have tied it with about 30 seconds left.

----------


## r3volution 3.0

...and the world has been restored to balance.

----------


## cajuncocoa

> ...and the world has been restored to balance.

----------


## cajuncocoa

> Romo Returns- and *Dallas beats Miami 24-24.*


I know this was a typo....the score was Dallas 24 Miami 14.

----------


## asurfaholic

Panthers are now 10-0. This week will be interesting they were able to win the game against Redskins early in the 3rd quarter, and by 4th, most of our starters were resting in anticipation of the Cowboys game. 

I'd say good luck but who am I kidding, Cowboys will get stomped on and leave romo wishing he had stayed injured so he could enjoy the stuffing instead of becoming stuffing. Charles Johnson returns in time for the thanksgiving game and just like that our defense will be at full strength.

----------


## asurfaholic



----------


## r3volution 3.0

> Panthers are now 10-0. This week will be interesting they were able to win the game against Redskins early in the 3rd quarter, and by 4th, most of our starters were resting in anticipation of the Cowboys game. 
> 
> I'd say good luck but who am I kidding, Cowboys will get stomped on and leave romo wishing he had stayed injured so he could enjoy the stuffing instead of becoming stuffing. Charles Johnson returns in time for the thanksgiving game and just like that our defense will be at full strength.

----------


## asurfaholic

Don't fall for the same trap that all the other fan bases are - for one, that's last year. This is 2015. And despite not having huge stats, cam newton is a winner- he finds ways to win and because of this, and despite a few unfortunate losses last year, they still made it to the playoffs and won a playoff game. Did Cowboys? You can boast on his stats about last year, sure maybe he's a good qb but how is your team's chemistry? I see fez and hardy during it out on the sidelines. Panthers are a very tight knit group. Cam doesn't put up great numbers but they win in the trenches. The defense held Washington to 14 total rushing yards. Panthers are on a huge winning streak, what is it 13 or 14 regular season wins in a row? Cowboys are a tougher team with romo at the helm but I would be very surprised to see panthers lose this one. We have all the prices in place, you have a couple playmakers and a bunch of placeholders.

----------


## asurfaholic

BBR's stats & superlatives post is must-reading this week.  Panthers were busy re-writing their record books yesterday.  Here are a few highlights:

http://blackandbluereview.com/redski...-superlatives/



  Quote


THE PANTHERS

Allowed just 14 rushing yards, the fewest in franchise history (25 vs. Jets on 10/15/1995).

Forced five fumbles, their most in a single game.

Scored 27 points off turnovers and have now outscored opponents 90-15 off turnovers this season. The Panthers have turned their 25 takeaways into 10 touchdowns and seven field goals.

Scored a team-record 31 points in the first half.

Scored at least 20 points in their 10th straight game, the longest such streak in franchise history.

Have scored 299 points, the most in team history through 10 games.

Went 4-for-5 in the red zone and are 19-for-27 inside the 20 over their past six games.

Rushed for at least 100 yards in their 21st straight game before the Seahawks joined them at 21 later Sunday afternoon. The last team to put together a streak this long was the 1977-78 Houston Oilers (23 games).

Sacked Redskins QB Kirk Cousins a season-high five times. He had been sacked just 12 times in his previous nine games.

Limited Cousins and Titans QB Marcus Mariota to 392 yards, a touchdown and two interceptions a week after their respective games against the Saints in which they totaled 695 yards, eight touchdowns and no interceptions.

Won their 14th straight regular-season game, extending a team record and the longest active streak in the NFL.

Won their 9th straight home game, the longest active streak in the NFL.

----------


## devil21

The 11th Commandment:  Thou shalt ensure every prime time NFL game is not decided until the last minute of the game.

----------


## r3volution 3.0

> and despite a few unfortunate losses last year, they still made it to the playoffs and won a playoff game. Did Cowboys?


 
Cowboys and Panthers both went to the playoffs, and won in the first round,

Panthers lost in the second round (to a team that Dallas smashed in the regular season).

Dallas "lost" to the Packers in the second round...



it.was.a.catch.

----------


## asurfaholic



----------


## r3volution 3.0



----------


## cajuncocoa

>

----------


## r3volution 3.0

...the Carolina mountain kittens don't show up on this image, one must scroll down to #22 to see them.

----------


## Zippyjuan

> The 11th Commandment:  Thou shalt ensure every prime time NFL game is not decided until the last minute of the game.


Naturally they choose what they think will be a close match-up and an exciting game for their "main event". That usually leads to close contests.

----------


## Zippyjuan

> ...the Carolina mountain kittens don't show up on this image, one must scroll down to #22 to see them.


In the "what have you done for me lately" category- Dallas has won a total of three playoff games (and lost eight) since their last Super Bowl title in 1995- twenty one years ago. https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_o...owboys_seasons

Panthers had their first season in 1995- the season following that Super Bowl win by the Cowboys.  Since then, they have won seven playoff games and played in one Super Bowl. https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_o...nthers_seasons

As for my Denver Broncos- since the start of the 1995 season, twelve playoff wins, two Super Bowl Championships and one Super Bowl loss.  https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_o...roncos_seasons

----------


## CPUd

After Week 10 I think it is, NFL can take pre-scheduled Sunday night games and bump them back to daytime in favor of a more relevant matchup.

Week 15, Bengals at 49ers could get bumped for Carolina, especially if they are still undefeated and the Bengals keep losing games.

----------


## cajuncocoa

> In the "what have you done for me lately" category- Dallas has won a total of three playoff games (and lost eight) since their last Super Bowl title in 1995- twenty one years ago. https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_o...owboys_seasons
> 
> Panthers had their first season in 1995- the season following that Super Bowl win by the Cowboys.  Since then, they have won seven playoff games and played in one Super Bowl. https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_o...nthers_seasons
> 
> As for my Denver Broncos- since the start of the 1995 season, twelve playoff wins, two Super Bowl Championships and one Super Bowl loss.  https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_o...roncos_seasons


In the "What's taking you so long to catch up category?"  We *still* have 5 rings.

----------


## r3volution 3.0

24 hours...

----------


## CPUd

I think the Cowboys are catching a break on their "color rush" uniforms for tomorrow night.  The pants will probably be the same dark blue as these jerseys:


Previous games:





The Color Rush thing is supposed to commemorate the first NFL broadcast in color; the reason one team wears white was the original rule for the B/W viewers to be able to tell the teams apart.  People with red-green colorblindness complained after the Bills-Jets game.

----------


## r3volution 3.0

I loathe the color rush uniforms...

----------


## asurfaholic

11-0





Ahem...

----------


## r3volution 3.0

*Cowboys QB Tony Romo suffers left collarbone injury*

----------


## phill4paul

> 11-0
> 
> 
> Ahem...


  By mid game I was thinking that Dallas should have pulled Romo out. After the two consecutive pick-sixes I felt that he wasn't quite playing at 100% and needed to take the bench. Now there is the possibility he will be out the rest of the season.

----------


## oyarde

Well , today my Hoosiers won the rivalry game. Finish 6 and 6 .That is big for them.

----------


## oyarde

Colts & Bengals ,Vikings win today .I see the Redskins beat the Giants.Georgia fired the Football Coach after 15 yrs.

----------


## oyarde

Where will Peyton play next year ?

----------


## cajuncocoa

Oh God.  I haven't even wanted to look in here after Thursday....but hey, the Cheaters just got knocked out of the undefeated ranks....so there was a very small bright spot in a very depressing football weekend. (I don't even want to look up there at R3v's post ...that Tony Romo picture....make it stop.)



Yes.

----------


## Zippyjuan

Unbeatens down to one.  I thought the game was over in the 3rd quarter.  Denver had only scored once and Pats extended the lead to 21-7. Doubted Denver could score three times more than the Pats during the rest of the game.  Denver responds to score by going three and out and punts.  But punt muffed- Denver recovers, leads to TD and Denver back in the game.  Tough weather- 24 degrees and snow. 

If that game was a month ago, outcome would probably have been different. Pats know how to handle Manning but didn't know much about Osweiler since he only started one game and the play schemes he would use.  Pats were also a lot healthier back then- they have lost a lot of key players and even they have a hard time adjusting to that. The short week following Monday Night tough game against the Giants probably didn't help.  Denver was helped by being home (only fifth home game so far) and the altitude.  Gronk got injured to add to the list.  

Lots of injuries this year.  It is a brutal, long season- more a survival to get to the Super Bowl and avoiding the injury bug. That means depth. 

Manning? Still says he wants to play another year but I wonder. What does Denver do when he is healthy enough to return this season? Osweiler has shown he is their future and even healthy Peyton has struggled this season. Denver still has to play at the Steelers (Big Ben banged up yet again- on concussion protocol after today's loss) and hosts the Bengals- that game will probably be for who gets the #2 play-off seed (assuming Pats don't lose any more).

Didn't talk to anybody and will await update Monday but Gronkowski was said to be walking fine with just a little limp after the game so his injury may not be too bad even though he was carted off the field.

----------


## devil21

> The 11th Commandment:  Thou shalt ensure every prime time NFL game is not decided until the last minute of the game.


The refs clearly controlled the end of the Pats/Broncos game.  Do people really not notice how rigged it is?




> Where will Peyton play next year ?


He's done imo.  Retirement calling.

----------


## Zippyjuan

> The refs clearly controlled the end of the Pats/Broncos game.  Do people really not notice how rigged it is?
> 
> 
> 
> He's done imo.  Retirement calling.


Did the refs complete all those passes?

----------


## asurfaholic

> Did the refs complete all those passes?


Obviously no, but don't you at least agree that referees have powers that can be pivotal when it relates to game changing calls? 

I think that penalties should be reviewable via coaches challenge. Too many times do refs call penalties that on replay are clearly wrong.

I'd say though, a good team will find ways to win despite bad calls or non calls, but sometimes the referees are just plain wrong.

----------


## devil21

> Obviously no, but don't you at least agree that referees have powers that can be pivotal when it relates to game changing calls? 
> 
> I think that penalties should be reviewable via coaches challenge. Too many times do refs call penalties that on replay are clearly wrong.
> 
> I'd say though, a good team will find ways to win despite bad calls or non calls, but sometimes the referees are just plain wrong.


They're inordinately _wrong_ at the end of prime time games, no?  Over and over, week after week.  And every game is a cliffhanger, come hell or high water.  It's scripted and if the script fails, the refs do their best to get it back on script.

----------


## robert68

> The refs clearly controlled the end of the Pats/Broncos game.  Do people really not notice how rigged it is?


Cheaters karma.

----------


## cajuncocoa

> The refs clearly controlled the end of the Pats/Broncos game.  Do people really not notice how rigged it is?


Was last night the first night you noticed this rigging?

----------


## cajuncocoa

> Obviously no, but don't you at least agree that referees have powers that can be pivotal when it relates to game changing calls? 
> 
> I think that penalties should be reviewable via coaches challenge. Too many times do refs call penalties that on replay are clearly wrong.
> 
> I'd say though, *a good team will find ways to win despite bad calls or non calls*, but sometimes the referees are just plain wrong.


Yeah, but .... what if that good team's way to win is a come-back drive in the final minutes...only to be thwarted by a bad call with no time on the clock to reverse things?  It's happened. Or maybe what happens is the reversal of the call on the field, due to a ridiculous interpretation of a rule that most football fans can't explain.... but I'm not bitter.  (Yes I am.)

----------


## CPUd

> Yeah, but .... what if that good team's way to win is a come-back drive in the final minutes...only to be thwarted by a bad call with no time on the clock to reverse things?  It's happened. Or maybe what happens is the reversal of the call on the field, due to a ridiculous interpretation of a rule that most football fans can't explain.... but I'm not bitter.  (Yes I am.)


It happened at the Titans game yesterday, sorta.  There was a 4th down play by the Raiders who needed to get a first down or TD to take back the lead in the last 2 minutes.  They got stopped, so the Titans could take over and run out the clock, but they threw a flag for defensive holding on the opposite side of the field.  The guy who got flagged didn't even realize it until he got back to the sideline and they told him to go back out there, where the Raiders scored a TD a couple plays later.  Of course it was only his 2nd or 3rd NFL game, but the call was for something that was happening on the field the whole game by both teams, and they really weren't throwing flags for.  

The NFL said today that problems with the officials are due to turnover from a few years ago, and 25% or so of the officials are in their first 5 years.  But really, the problem is consistency; I think there is extra scrutiny on plays where the game is on the line, but the result is they either screw something up, or they call things they weren't calling earlier in the game.

----------


## puppetmaster

> The refs clearly controlled the end of the Pats/Broncos game.  Do people really not notice how rigged it is?
> 
> 
> 
> He's done imo.  Retirement calling.


  yes the game is rigged it appears. Also it looks like Goodell wants the to get even with Brady for the deflate gate fiasco. The inadvertent whistle and then the call last night.

----------


## Zippyjuan

> yes the game is rigged it appears. *Also it looks like Goodell wants the to get even with Brady for the deflate gate fiasco*. The inadvertent whistle and then the call last night.


Is that why the league has "let" New England win ten straight games?  To make them look bad? To "punish" them?

----------


## Zippyjuan

> Obviously no, but don't you at least agree that referees have powers that can be pivotal when it relates to game changing calls? 
> 
> I think that penalties should be reviewable via coaches challenge. Too many times do refs call penalties that on replay are clearly wrong.
> 
> I'd say though, a good team will find ways to win despite bad calls or non calls, but sometimes the referees are just plain wrong.


Refs are human and they can't see everything from all angles. There is a lot going on and happening very fast.  They can't run instant replay before making any calls- they are made at full speed in real time as events are happening.  Sometimes even Instant Replay can't say for sure if the call was right or not.  




> I'd say though, a good team will find ways to win despite bad calls or non calls


That I agree with. Despite the calls, New England was able to tie the game as time ran out. They made their own mistakes too like throwing passes with two minutes left which stopped the clock instead of running the ball and using more time- that gave Denver time to get their go- ahead touchdown.

----------


## puppetmaster

> Is that why the league has "let" New England win ten straight games?  To make them look bad? To "punish" them?


 can't be perfect but do it enough and you will eventually succeed

----------


## cajuncocoa

I'm of the opinion there's too much money in the NFL (sports in general, really) to leave anything to chance.  Yes, I think they're all fixed...but I still watch and hope my team will win.

----------


## devil21

> Was last night the first night you noticed this rigging?


Nope, I've seen it becoming more and more obvious the last few seasons, particularly during high viewership prime time games.  I've also commented on it repeatedly in this thread throughout the season.  I'm just wondering if people actually watch the games and still don't see how clearly the games are being controlled?

Hell, I think it's more than just the refs doing it, too.  Osweiler ran out of bounds on a qb sneak inside the red zone with 1:20 on the clock and 4 chances at the end zone.  Ummm...earth to Brock.  When you're about to score you want to leave LESS time on the clock for the opponent to drive back down the field.  Anyone that's played Madden knows this elementary rule of clock management.  Instead of going down he ran out of bounds for no reason and stopped the clock.

eta:  Just checked tonight's final.  Didn't get to watch it but SHOCKER!  It came down to the final play!  Who could have guessed????

----------


## Zippyjuan

Yeah- the refs made them block the kick and run it back. Or the league ordered the teams to let it happen.

----------


## devil21

I don't need to say it, do I?

----------


## cajuncocoa

> I don't need to say it, do I?


Nope.  Only about 3 QBs in the league would have gotten that call.  Aaron Rodgers is one of the 3.

----------


## CPUd

That really should have been a 5-yard face mask penalty (at worst), it looked accidental and he didn't grab it.

----------


## devil21

> Nope.  Only about 3 QBs in the league would have gotten that call.  Aaron Rodgers is one of the 3.


Not just that, even the hail mary itself looked rigged.  Can't wait to see the still image of all of the Lions standing behind all of the GB receivers in the end zone as the ball arrived.  Who drops clueless LBs into prevent defense in the end zone instead of all CBs and Safeties?  You know, guys that can jump and have a clue how to defend deep passes.  Again, this is all basic Madden stuff.

----------


## Influenza

He had his thumb in the facemask and slightly twisted it, which is all that is necessary for some sort of penalty. Watching it in real time (how the officials saw it) makes it look like a very obvious facemask. I do wonder though, why the Lions only had 5 out of 8 total DBs in the end zone near the pass. There was one in between the line of scrimmage and the endzone, I guess preventing Rodgers if he wanted to run it, (??) one on the other side of the end zone, and the last not even near any part of the play. Weird play to say the least from the Lions...

----------


## Influenza

> Not just that, even the hail mary itself looked rigged.  Can't wait to see the still image of all of the Lions standing behind all of the GB receivers in the end zone as the ball arrived.  Who drops clueless LBs into prevent defense in the end zone instead of all CBs and Safeties?  You know, guys that can jump and have a clue how to defend deep passes.  Again, this is all basic Madden stuff.


Games can only be rigged by the refs. Or if you really think the Lions intentionally threw the game, why did one of the DEs nearly sack Rodgers before he had a chance to throw it?

----------


## CPUd

> He had his thumb in the facemask and slightly twisted it, which is all that is necessary for some sort of penalty. Watching it in real time (how the officials saw it) makes it look like a very obvious facemask. I do wonder though, why the Lions only had 5 out of 8 total DBs in the end zone near the pass. There was one in between the line of scrimmage and the endzone, I guess preventing Rodgers if he wanted to run it, (??) one on the other side of the end zone, and the last not even near any part of the play. Weird play to say the least from the Lions...


The DBs on the both side of the end zone were covering receivers who turned out towards opposite sidelines.  This was a design to take those 2 DBs out of the mix.  There was 1 on Rodgers, but that LB racing over would have gotten to him immediately after he crossed the line of scrimmage.  The guy who screwed up was #27, he was backpedaling when he should have taken 1 or 2 steps forward, as it turned out, the Packers were able to get completely in front of the Lions DBs, and the ball wasn't high enough for them to jump for it.

----------


## devil21

> Games can only be rigged by the refs. Or if you really think the Lions intentionally threw the game, why did one of the DEs nearly sack Rodgers before he had a chance to throw it?


All I know is that players are paid to play, not necessarily to win.  They do as they are told or they are replaced with someone who will.  Also, the Lions played the situation 100% contrary to conventional football wisdom.  LBs defending a hail mary instead of Megatron?  Come on.

----------


## cajuncocoa

> He had his thumb in the facemask and slightly twisted it, which is all that is necessary for some sort of penalty. Watching it in real time (how the officials saw it) makes it look like a very obvious facemask.


Sure.  But do you think the Lions QB would get that call?
Or the Buffalo Bills QB?
Or the Jacksonville Jaguars QB?

Until and unless you have consistently applied rules, the game is rigged.

----------


## Zippyjuan

> That really should have been a 5-yard face mask penalty (at worst), it looked accidental and he didn't grab it.


I believe they got rid of the "five yard" version of the penalty.  http://espn.go.com/blog/nfcnorth/pos...ce-mask-ruling   The player also does not have to completely grab the facemask to get the call under current rules. 




> A "facemask" penalty is a judgment call that is not reviewable by replay.
> 
> Rule 12, Section 2, Article 5 of the NFL Rule Book (page 81) states that *"no player shall twist, turn, or pull the facemask of an opponent in any direction."*
> 
> The Rule Book describes the penalty as follows:
> 
> "Penalty: *For twisting, turning or pulling the mask: loss of 15 yards. A personal foul.* The player may be disqualified if the action is judged by the official(s) to be of a flagrant nature."


The ref sees the defender's hand hit the facemask area.  The head turns with the hand and his chinstrap ends up under his nose instead of his chin. The call is not subject to review or instant replay and cannot be over-turned.  The league has a lot of emphasis on protecting players- especially quarterbacks so they tend to give them the benefit of doubt. 

The previous rule: 




> *Prior to the 2008 season*, a rule change was approved that eliminated the foul for the incidental grasp of the facemask.
> 
> The language of the rule as it relates to a facemask penalty *through the 2007* season:
> 
> "Penalty: Incidental grasping of the mask -- five yards. Not a personal foul (if by the defense there is no automatic first down). Twisting, turning, or pulling the mask -- 15 yards. A personal foul. The player may be disqualified if the action is judged by the official(s) to be of a flagrant nature."

----------


## devil21

> Sure.  But do you think the Lions QB would get that call?
> Or the Buffalo Bills QB?
> Or the Jacksonville Jaguars QB?
> 
> Until and unless you have consistently applied rules, the game is rigged.


eta:  Hmm, I guess Zippy is right.  Can't find the 5 yard penalty in the rule book any more.

----------


## cajuncocoa

> Sure.  But do you think the Lions QB would get that call?
> Or the Buffalo Bills QB?
> Or the Jacksonville Jaguars QB?
> 
> Until and unless you have consistently applied rules, the game is rigged.





> eta:  Hmm, I guess Zippy is right.  Can't find the 5 yard penalty in the rule book any more.


That didn't really answer my question.

----------


## Zippyjuan

Another Broncos win though the offense only scored one touchdown and were playing the Chargers who only have three wins.  Chargers got a bunch of guys back this week including Danny Woodhead, Eric Weddle, and their #1 receiver Malcom Floyd. Chargers QB Phillip Rivers was getting hit on almost every play and was sacked four times with one INT returned for a TD.  Denver could have clinched the AFC West had the Raiders beaten the Chiefs but too may turnovers cost the Raiders their chance in that one. Broncos have a record fifteen straight conference road victories. Chargers only the third team to pass for over 200 yards against Denver- and the barely did with 202. Only one team has scored against them in the first quarter. 

New England is really beaten up and lost #2 in a row- this one to Philly 35- 38.  They now have the same record as Bengals and Broncos and with the Head to Head victory last week, Denver owns the tiebreaker.  Not sure how it breaks down against the Bengals but Denver plays them at home the next to last game of the season. Update: Bengals have tie breaker over both New England and Denver based on conference win percentage so they are currently the #1 seed.  Could be for the #1 seed in the playoffs.  Bengals play Steelers next week and Denver gets them the following week.  

Shootout in New Orleans again.  Not over but trading scores.  About a minute left and Carolina just scored to move ahead.  If Saints can score, there will be no unbeaten teams left.  Panthers defense has given up a ton of points today. Saints down by three with ball on their own 20 yardline and 1:05 remaining. Two completions and already at midfield. :24 remaining. Still on the 50 with 15 seconds left. Fourth down. Pass incomplete. 41-38 Panthers stay undefeated and have their division title clinched.  

Another note on that game- an NFL first- first game where the defense scored an extra point. Two points actually. Saints blocked the kick and ran it back the other way. Counts as a two point conversion for the Saints. http://www.si.com/nfl/2015/12/06/vid...a-point-return  If I remember correctly, in the past teams could return a blocked extra point kick and it would count as one point.  




> New Orleans Saints DT Kevin Wiliams blocked Panthers kicker Graham Gano’s point-after try, and linebacker Stephone Anthony returned it for the first two-point blocked extra point return in NFL history.
> 
> Anthony took the ball from right around the Panthers’ 20-yard line, and ran it all the way back to record two points. It put the Saints ahead 16–13 just before halftime.
> 
> This result was not possible prior to this year; a blocked extra point in past seasons had resulted in a dead ball, and no players could return it for a score.


Vikings to Seattle loss means they are back to tied with Green Bay.

----------


## CPUd

The Titans rookies stepped up in a big way yesterday.  I wish I was at this game instead of the wet one last week.  Here's something you don't see every day in the NFL:



https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A_jnt8e-xGg

Official NFL video:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CMq4wKl3xl8


This guy is one of the biggest WRs in the NFL now, just slightly smaller than Megatron.  They want to use him to jump and get the high balls when he's matched up against 1 or 2 smaller DBs he can overpower.

He's had a rough year so far, veteran CBs were running circles around him.  The previous pass to him he tipped it and got intercepted, but he's finally starting to get used to the speed:





Official NFL video:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=THwwm5uSl_I

By next year, they will be doing this against good teams.

----------


## r3volution 3.0



----------


## Zippyjuan

What is crazy is that while Dallas is only 4-8 they are only ONE GAME back in their division!

----------


## asurfaholic

> What is crazy is that while Dallas is only 4-8 they are only ONE GAME back in their division!


And to think people couldn't shut up last year about how bad the nfc south was after panthers won with 7-8-1 record. People were suggesting that panthers shouldn't be qualified for playoffs since there were better teams with better records who wouldn't make the playoffs. 

I don't hear those same people bitching this time around... 

At the same time there was an article saying that panthers are the worst 11-0 team in NFL history. 

http://fivethirtyeight.com/features/the-panthers-are-the-worst-team-to-ever-start-11-0/?ex_cid=538twitter

I wonder why people hate Panthers so much?

----------


## asurfaholic

One more post to celebrate 12-0, 

It was over a year ago when panthers snapped a cold loosing streak in New Orleans by defeating the Saints, hanging 41 points and 497 total yards. Now in 2015 panthers have not lost a regular season game since, and extended that by ....

...

... Hanging 41 points and 497 yards in the saints. Again.

----------


## CPUd

> And to think people couldn't shut up last year about how bad the nfc south was after panthers won with 7-8-1 record. People were suggesting that panthers shouldn't be qualified for playoffs since there were better teams with better records who wouldn't make the playoffs. 
> 
> I don't hear those same people bitching this time around... 
> 
> At the same time there was an article saying that panthers are the worst 11-0 team in NFL history. 
> 
> http://fivethirtyeight.com/features/...cid=538twitter
> 
> I wonder why people hate Panthers so much?


People were saying similar things about the Seahawks a few years ago, back when they made a late season run with Matt Hasselbeck and got in the playoffs at 7-9 or 8-8.  i think they won their first playoff game, too.

----------


## Influenza

> Sure.  But do you think the Lions QB would get that call?
> Or the Buffalo Bills QB?
> Or the Jacksonville Jaguars QB?
> 
> Until and unless you have consistently applied rules, the game is rigged.


http://www.nfl.com/gamecenter/201512...19&tab=analyze
check min 2:40
Refs calling roughing the passer for a no-name quarterback for an incident much more questionable than the facemask on Rodgers. There is not some sort of NFL conspiracy to only protect the best quarterbacks...

----------


## r3volution 3.0

Duh Bears!

...suck

..as always

m'fker

----------


## CPUd

Andy Dalton broke his thumb today, he'll be out at least 1 week, but probably for the rest of the regular season.

Mariota caught his first NFL TD pass today, but they gave up 27 points in the first half, and not the kind of team this year that can dig out of holes that deep.

----------


## Zippyjuan

Hottest teams right now: Panthers, Chiefs, Seahawks.  A couple breaks early in the season and Seattle could be leading the NFC now. Denver certainly got several breaks early on. 

Denver is unbeaten since Osweiler took over. What will Denver do when Manning is ready to return? Broncos have to play at the Steelers next week (who just beat the Dalton-less Bengals) and host Cincinnati the following week. If Denver can somehow win out, they will be the #1 seed in the AFC.  A win over the Raiders today will clinch the AFC West title.  Dalton's injury is on his throwing hand.  Seattle's running back Thomas Rawls broke his ankle and is out for the rest of the season.  They are already without Marshawn Lynch.

Broncos lead Raiders 12-0 at the half.  Raiders have minus twelve yards total offense and one first down.

----------


## Zippyjuan

Ouch! Raiders came back in the second half and upset Denver at home 15- 12. Shouldn't lose when you hold your opponent to only 126 total yards in the game. Now the Chiefs are just two back with three to go and nobody with a winning record (Ravens, Browns, and Raiders).  If Denver falls to both Pittsburgh and Cincinnati they could win the AFC West.  Had Denver won today, they would have clinched it. Denver- KC split the head to head so not sure how the tiebreaker would fall. 

Does today's loss increase the support of Peyton Manning starting again when he is healthy? A big win would have supported staying with Osweiler. 

Green Bay just beat Dallas 28-7. Cowboys now two games back in division.

----------


## cajuncocoa

> And to think people couldn't shut up last year about how bad the nfc south was after panthers won with 7-8-1 record. People were suggesting that panthers shouldn't be qualified for playoffs since there were better teams with better records who wouldn't make the playoffs. 
> 
> I don't hear those same people bitching this time around... 
> 
> At the same time there was an article saying that panthers are the worst 11-0 team in NFL history. 
> 
> http://fivethirtyeight.com/features/...cid=538twitter
> 
> I wonder why people hate Panthers so much?


I don't *hate* the Panthers. Nothing but respect for Cam Newton. 

But don't complain....embrace the hate. Nobody bothers to hate sucky teams...they hate the Panthers because they're getting good. This Cowboys fan's been dealing with hate for 47 years. I love it.  (Yes, I know we suck right now, but people still hate us for our history.)

----------


## r3volution 3.0



----------


## Zippyjuan

On the plus side- they are still better than the Chargers and Browns!

----------


## r3volution 3.0

> On the plus side- they are still better than the Chargers and Browns!


O boy...

But I'm really not too disturbed/surprised. 

We all knew that a Romo-less season was in all likelihood going to be a losing season.

----------


## Zippyjuan

Like Dallas, Denver has a few Super Bowls too but I have also sat through some very bad seasons. Dallas really needs Romo. But he needs some more help to back him up too. He can't do everything (ask Phillip Rivers if a quarterback can do it by himself- he has great stats this year but is three and ten. He is #9 in passer rating and #3 in yards per game but dead last in terms of losses- scoring just six points combined over their last two games- over 20 drives without a touchdown).  You would think that Jerry Jones would spring for more good players for his team.

----------


## asurfaholic

> Like Dallas, Denver has a few Super Bowls too but I have also sat through some very bad seasons. Dallas really needs Romo. But he needs some more help to back him up too. He can't do everything (ask Phillip Rivers if a quarterback can do it by himself- he has great stats this year but is three and ten. He is #9 in passer rating and #3 in yards per game but dead last in terms of losses- scoring just six points combined over their last two games- over 20 drives without a touchdown).  You would think that Jerry Jones would spring for more good players for his team.


There are only so many wife/woman abusers in the NFL. He's trying tho...

----------


## cajuncocoa

> There are only so many wife/woman abusers in the NFL. He's trying tho...


Oh, please.  And just where did Greg Hardy come from, right?  Where was he playing when he abused that girl?  Oh, that's right.  He played for the Carolina Panthers!  Maybe something in that environment.....  

Or maybe not.  Because I've observed enough football/NFL to know that every team has had a Greg Hardy...there are a few other domestic violent offenders playing in the NFL right now. 

Tony McDaniel (no contest, 6 mo. probation, suspended 1 game) Tampa Bay Bucs
Kevin Williams (pleaded guilty, 1 yr probation) of the N.O. Saints
Erik Walden of the Detroit Lions, (50 hrs community service..suspended 1 game)
Randy Starks (charges dropped IF counseling) of the Cleveland Brown
Frostee Rucker (plead no contest, vandalism & false imprisonment, 3 years probation, 750 hours community service) of the Arizona Cardinals


(this list does not include those players for whom charges were dropped, except Randy Starks due to the circumstances under which the charges were dropped.)




Source: http://www.usatoday.com/sports/nfl/arrests/
Current Team source: http://espn.go.com/nfl/players



But since they don't play for a high-profile team like the Cowboys, they don't get the media attention Hardy got.  See?  You complained about "hating" yesterday.  Cowboy fans are used to this kind of treatment...it's been going on for YEARS.  Ironic that a Panther fan would come along and throw some crap about Hardy though.   Just absolutely ironic.

----------


## asurfaholic

https://vine.co/v/imZeh0D7b6E

----------


## asurfaholic

> Oh, please.  And just where did Greg Hardy come from, right?  Where was he playing when he abused that girl?  Oh, that's right.  He played for the Carolina Panthers!  Maybe something in that environment.....  
> 
> Or maybe not.  Because I've observed enough football/NFL to know that every team has had a Greg Hardy...there are a few other domestic violent offenders playing in the NFL right now. 
> 
> Tony McDaniel (no contest, 6 mo. probation, suspended 1 game) Tampa Bay Bucs
> Kevin Williams (pleaded guilty, 1 yr probation) of the N.O. Saints
> Erik Walden of the Detroit Lions, (50 hrs community service..suspended 1 game)
> Randy Starks (charges dropped IF counseling) of the Cleveland Brown
> Frostee Rucker (plead no contest, vandalism & false imprisonment, 3 years probation, 750 hours community service) of the Arizona Cardinals
> ...


Man Cajun, I was just kidding...

And I would be completely thrilled if hardy was to get signed back here. He is a beast and is obviously still close to many on our team. He thrives in our defense. Would do him wonders if the panthers made a statement and told the world that Greg hardy deserves a second chance and is welcome back.

Don't think it will happen though, but I can only hope.

----------


## r3volution 3.0

> Like Dallas, Denver has a few Super Bowls too but I have also sat through some very bad seasons. Dallas really needs Romo. But he needs some more help to back him up too. He can't do everything (ask Phillip Rivers if a quarterback can do it by himself- he has great stats this year but is three and ten. He is #9 in passer rating and #3 in yards per game but dead last in terms of losses- scoring just six points combined over their last two games- over 20 drives without a touchdown).  You would think that Jerry Jones would spring for more good players for his team.


All of the sudden, after Romo went down, everybody started noticing other problems: esp. with the running game and the defense. 

...O we need Murray back, O we need to replace the whole secondary

This is wrong IMO; it's all about Romo. 

No QB, no passing game, they stack the box --> no running game.

No passing or running game, short drives, defense stays on the field too long --> defense is gassed by the 4th quarter

It's all related.

Obviously there's always room for improvement, but let me put it this way: with Romo, this team's good enough to win the Superbowl.

If the NFL knew what a catch is, I think we'd have won it last year.

----------


## cajuncocoa

> *If the NFL knew what a catch is, I think we'd have won it last year.*


Amen.








You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to r3volution 3.0 again.

----------


## Zippyjuan

> All of the sudden, after Romo went down, everybody started noticing other problems: esp. with the running game and the defense. 
> 
> ...O we need Murray back, O we need to replace the whole secondary
> 
> This is wrong IMO; it's all about Romo. 
> 
> No QB, no passing game, they stack the box --> no running game.
> 
> No passing or running game, short drives, defense stays on the field too long --> defense is gassed by the 4th quarter
> ...


Offensive line is the key to both the run and the pass. Blockers need to protect the passer and to make holes for the runners.

----------


## CPUd

LOL, Tampa Bay Challenge Flags versus St. Louis Penalty Flags.

Desaturating my TV now...



The Bucs uniforms are worse than the picture above, much more red, and you can barely see the numbers.

----------


## Zippyjuan

When game highlights came on I had to change the channel- looked like the Crayola box had melted. Worst color combinations I have seen in a game.

----------


## CPUd

Tonight's game, Jets at Cowboys.  The Jets beat the crap out of the Titans last week, their QB is on a hot streak with 2 good receivers, but he's due to throw a couple INTs ( he came very close several times last week).  The Jets DBs (Revis, Cromartie, et. al) was not letting anyone get open last week, but the Titans have 2 TEs, 1 good but aging WR and 3 practice squad WRs.  The best bet for the Cowboys to have a chance is to run against them, get 1st downs and keep their offense off the field.  They were crossing the 50 every possession last week.

The Titans have it easier tomorrow, they will be going to Gillette Stadium to beat the Patriots at home, which hasn't happened in several decades I think.  If nothing else, it will be a good chance for their OC and one of their executives to get a look at the team.  As soon as the Patriots season is over, they are both (rumored to be) at the top of the list for Head Coach and GM.  

The McCourty twins would be playing tomorrow, but they are both out with injuries:


Last season, Devin was a free agent, but the Pats paid him big money to stay with the team.  After next season, Jason is a free agent.  If the Titans don't get him signed, he will most likely end up there.  It would be hell to game plan against them, a receiver crosses the field to get away from one, just to get picked up by another dude just like him, LOL.

----------


## Zippyjuan

Ugh. Broncos lose another one.  If they lose again vs the Bengals next week and KC wins out, Denver becomes Wild Card team instead of Division Champs.  Had Denver won last week (Raiders) or this week (Steelers), their game next week would be for the #2 playoff seed.  Now they are just trying to hold onto the division title. Denver returned a punt for a TD but was called back on a penalty. Denver has been blowing big halftime lead 27- 13 this week, 12-0 last week. Not a good sign going into the playoffs. 

Carolina still undefeated- perfect season?  Bills made it close.

----------


## asurfaholic

I am still seething about Carolinas game. If there was any doubt that the refs are in on the screwing of fairness and safety in the name of keeping certain big market teams in the game, this game should have erased that. Why Odell Beckham wasn't ejected after he ran 15 yards after the play was over to take a diving direct head shot in josh Norman is absolutely unexplainable unless you figure that this game was supposed to be a matchup between two greats. Removing one from the equation would disrupt that. Media pundit after media pundit prior to the game was calling this the game that Giants would spoil panthers perfect season. Joe buck and Troy aikman were clearly rooting for the Giants and were nothing short of disgusted when panthers did well, and were giddy like little girls when the Giants went on a roll. 

Refs ignored many blatant personal fouls both ways, but failed to act even after obj was clearly trying to injure Josh Norman long after the play was over. On the Giants touchdown that tied the game there was and blatant push off by the receiver that surely should have been called. 

Panthers won because that's who they are, and they proved that they are by far the most effective offense and near impossible to defend. Not ever before in the NFL has anyone ever thrown for 300 (340) and 5 TD , and rushed for 100 yards in one game. Except for cam newton. This team is insane.

----------


## CPUd

Pro Bowl is $#@! these days, it's more like fantasy in real life football.  But here are the selections (Panthers have 10 players):

*OFFENSE*

*Quarterbacks*

Tom Brady, Patriots
Cam Newton, Panthers
Carson Palmer, Cardinals
Aaron Rodgers, Packers
Ben Roethlisberger, Steelers
Russell Wilson, Seahawks

*Wide Receivers*

Odell Beckham Jr., Giants
Antonio Brown, Steelers
Larry Fitzgerald, Cardinals
A.J. Green, Bengals
DeAndre Hopkins, Texans
Calvin Johnson, Lions
Julio Jones, Falcons
Brandon Marshall, Jets

*Tackles*

Jason Peters, Eagles
Tyron Smith, Cowboys
Joe Staley, 49ers
Joe Thomas, Browns
Andrew Whitworth, Bengals
Trent Williams, Redskins

*Guards*

David DeCastro, Steelers
Mike Iupati, Cardinals
Zack Martin, Cowboys
Josh Sitton, Packers
Trai Turner, Panthers
Marshal Yanda, Ravens

*Centers*

Travis Frederick, Cowboys
Ryan Kalil, Panthers
Alex Mack, Browns
Mike Pouncey, Dolphins

*Tight Ends*

Tyler Eifert, Bengals
Rob Gronkowski, Patriots
Travis Kelce, Chiefs
Greg Olsen, Panthers

*Running backs*

Jonathan Stewart, Panthers
Adrian Peterson, Vikings
LeSean McCoy, Bills
Todd Gurley, Rams
Devonta Freeman, Falcons
Doug Martin, Buccaneers

*Fullbacks*

Mike Tolbert, Panthers
Marcel Reece, Raiders

DEFENSE

*Defensive ends*

Ezekiel Ansah, Lions
Michael Bennett, Seahawks
Chandler Jones, Patriots
Khalil Mack, Raiders
J.J. Watt, Texans
Muhammad Wilkerson, Jets

*Defensive tackles*

Geno Atkins, Bengals
Calais Campbell, Cardinals
Fletcher Cox, Eagles
Aaron Donald, Rams
Gerald McCoy, Bucs
Kawann Short, Panthers

*Outside linebackers*

Jamie Collins, Patriots
Thomas Davis, Panthers
Tamba Hali, Chiefs
Justin Houston, Chiefs
Von Miller, Broncos
DeMarcus Ware, Broncos

*Inside / middle linebackers*

NaVorro Bowman, 49ers
Luke Kuechly, Panthers
Clay Matthews, Packers
Bobby Wagner, Seahawks

*Cornerbacks*

Malcolm Butler, Patriots
Chris Harris, Broncos
Josh Norman, Panthers
Marcus Peters, Chiefs
Patrick Peterson, Cardinals
Darrelle Revis, Jets
Richard Sherman, Seahawks
Aqib Talib, Broncos

*Free safeties*

Tyrann Mathieu, Cardinals
Reggie Nelson, Bengals
Earl Thomas, Seahawks

*Strong safeties*

Eric Berry, Chiefs
Kam Chancellor, Seahawks
Charles Woodson, Raiders

*SPECIAL TEAMS*

*Punters
*
Sam Koch, Ravens
Johnny Hekker, Rams

*Kickers*

Stephen Gostkowski, Patriots
Dan Bailey, Cowboys

*Return specialists*

Darren Sproles, Eagles
Tyler Lockett, Seahawks

*Special teamers*

Matthew Slater, Patriots
Justin Bethel, Cardinals

Once again Delanie Walker is an alternate, but one or both Gronkowski and Olsen will be in the Super Bowl.  The last 2 years Walker said he wouldn't go, but this year he says he will.

----------


## cajuncocoa



----------


## devil21

> "Peyton Manning comes in off the bench in relief"- who thought we would hear that?  Manning replaced Osweiler in the third quarter against San Diego.  He didn't pass much (about 50 yards worth) but while he was in Denver came from behind to win the game.  They had six turnovers while Osweiler was in.  Thanks to Miami beating the Patriots Denver is now the  #1 seed and gets a chance to rest players and get them healthy before their next game.
> 
> Steelers made the Wild Card by winning and the Jets losing. Had Denver lost, they would have been the bottom Wild Card team since Steelers own the tiebreaker (head to head).  Vikings beating the Packers gave themselves their division title. 
> 
> Who wins in the playoffs probably depends on who has the healthiest players. Bengals Andy Dalton is still listed as out for their game against Pittsburgh so could be "one and done".


Pittsburgh loses because their #1 RB will sit.  Cincy was promised a playoff win this season.  Bet on it.  Any team whose #1 RB sits will lose their playoff game, whether genuine injury or just part of the script.  Learned that lesson last season...

----------


## acptulsa

> Steelers made the Wild Card by winning and the Jets losing. Had Denver lost, they would have been the bottom Wild Card team since Steelers own the tiebreaker (head to head).


I don't know why all the recap and alternate scenarios, _ad infinitum_, blah blah blah, but Denver would have had to suffer two more losses than they did to get the number six slot.  Indeed, depending on who they lost to, they could have been eliminated if they lost two more than they did.  Their division record was only just better than the Jets' as it was.  Whereas the Chiefs have the best division record in the AFC.

Tiebreakers only apply when there's a tie, Z3.0.  Did you not get the game over there in England?  Did you not get to see the CBS talking heads saying that the AFC West was either going to get the number one and five seeds or the number three and five seeds?  Or are you really here to spread disinformation on _every_ topic?

Stick to cricket.




> Pittsburgh loses because their #1 RB will sit.  Cincy was promised a playoff win this season.  Bet on it.  Any team whose #1 RB sits will lose their playoff game, whether genuine injury or just part of the script.  Learned that lesson last season...


Don't jinx my Chiefs, man.

They've won ten straight since Jamaal Charles got hurt.  I don't see Houston ending that.  And Pittsburgh may have lost their #1 running back, but Cincinnati lost their #1 _quarter_back.

I hope the Steelers win Sunday.  That would create the real possibility of the AFC Championship game doubling as the AFC West Championship game.

----------


## asurfaholic

Carolina's #1 seed for the first time in team history. Go Panthers!

If I had to predict, I think that we will see a rematch with Seattle in divisional round. Will be a very intense game. Carolina has a leaky secondary with major injuries to the CB position. I expect Russell Wilson will try to exploit that.

----------


## Zippyjuan

San Diego didn't fire their coach but did can six of his assistants. Coach has one year left on his contract.  San Diego along with the Raiders and St Louis Rams have filed a request to move their teams to the LA area. Owners are scheduled to discuss the possibilities next week. The Rams already own the land they will need and can finance their stadium by themselves if necessary.

----------


## devil21

> I don't know why all the recap and alternate scenarios, _ad infinitum_, blah blah blah, but Denver would have had to suffer two more losses than they did to get the number six slot.  Indeed, depending on who they lost to, they could have been eliminated if they lost two more than they did.  Their division record was only just better than the Jets' as it was.  Whereas the Chiefs have the best division record in the AFC.
> 
> Tiebreakers only apply when there's a tie, Z3.0.  Did you not get the game over there in England?  Did you not get to see the CBS talking heads saying that the AFC West was either going to get the number one and five seeds or the number three and five seeds?  Or are you really here to spread disinformation on _every_ topic?
> 
> Stick to cricket.
> 
> 
> 
> Don't jinx my Chiefs, man.
> ...


Naaaa, no jinx.  I meant the #1 RB when they entered playoff time, Deangelo Williams in this instance.




> Carolina's #1 seed for the first time in team history. Go Panthers!
> 
> If I had to predict, I think that we will see a rematch with Seattle in divisional round. Will be a very intense game. Carolina has a leaky secondary with major injuries to the CB position. I expect Russell Wilson will try to exploit that.


Im hoping for a Skins/Panthers playoff game.  That would be fun for CLT.

----------


## CPUd

KC looks good to win this one if they can build up another 7-10 points.  Houston can beat good teams, but they aren't really the type of team that can come from way behind to win.

----------


## CPUd

Wow, the Steelers are in hostile territory in the pouring rain.  Something popped off before the game, and now the refs are trying to keep brawls from happening on the field while the announcer at the stadium keeps telling the crowd to settle down.  And now Roethlisberger just got sacked hard and might not be back.

----------


## Brian4Liberty

Wow. What an ending. Cincinnati did it to themselves!

----------


## Brian4Liberty

Cincinnati fans and players are a disgrace.

----------


## CPUd

They just told anyone with a Steelers logo to get off the field, they are getting stuff thrown at them from the crowd.  That hit to the head I don't think was intentional, but that hit was getting flagged either way.  Looked like it was Pacman who got flagged for shoving a Steelers coach.  Pacman used to have a bad rep, but he seemed to have straightened that stuff out over the last few years.  I suspect someone on the other side knew how to get under his skin.

----------


## thoughtomator

> Pacman used to have a bad rep, but he seemed to have straightened that stuff out over the last few years.


Did you miss the game earlier this year where he ripped off Amari Cooper's helmet and repeatedly slammed his head into it? Adam Jones is the same old thug he always was - he'll be in a jail cell for some brutal assault or murder within 2 years of leaving the NFL, you can bank on it.

----------


## Brian4Liberty

Even Boomer ripped on Cincinnati...

----------


## Brian4Liberty

> Did you miss the game earlier this year where he ripped off Amari Cooper's helmet and repeatedly slammed his head into it? Adam Jones is the same old thug he always was - he'll be in a jail cell for some brutal assault or murder within 2 years of leaving the NFL, you can bank on it.


That was him? I didn't put the two together.

----------


## CaptUSA

Cinci thugs.  That whole game was disgraceful.  They should have called it 1/2 way through the third quarter.  Total mayhem.  Just asking for injuries.  Forget the penalties and fines - Burfict should be in prison.  

And the fans?  Cheering for injuries?  Throwing cans and bottles at a guy getting carted off the field?  Keep it classy, Cinci.

----------


## CPUd

> Did you miss the game earlier this year where he ripped off Amari Cooper's helmet and repeatedly slammed his head into it? Adam Jones is the same old thug he always was - he'll be in a jail cell for some brutal assault or murder within 2 years of leaving the NFL, you can bank on it.


I heard about his helmet getting ripped off, but didn't realize Jones was involved.  It's a shame because the dude has talent, but he can't do a lot with it because he keeps getting suspended.  After the Titans got rid of him, he went to Dallas, where Jerry Jones hired some guys to literally stay with him and tell him no when he wants to go do stupid stuff.  So he got into fights with those guys instead.

----------


## Zippyjuan

That was a war- a crazy AFC playoff match in crappy weather. Talk about trying to lose a game you were in complete control of.  Bengals had Steelers right where they wanted them- shutting down their offense and moving well on offense.  Then that crazy last couple minutes.  Never seen anything like it. Wild card teams win both games today. Burfict was cut last season for being too nasty. 

As a Denver fan, I am happy.  I was worried about facing KC- Denver played poorly both times they faced them and they looked impressive against those Houston Oilers (OK- I know they aren't the Oilers anymore). That game was over after the first play- running the opening kickoff back for a touchdown was all they needed. 

You don't want to cheer people getting hurt but Steelers got banged up (including Big Ben) besides the emotional drain of such a game while Broncos had a week to rest up.  Manning will start- Osweiler hasn't even been to practice all week so he must have a serious knee injury- maybe that was part of naming Manning as starter.

----------


## oyarde

Effin' Bengals . Did they cover the spread ?

----------


## CPUd

> That was a war- a crazy AFC playoff match in crappy weather. Talk about trying to lose a game you were in complete control of.  Bengals had Steelers right where they wanted them- shutting down their offense and moving well on offense.  Then that crazy last couple minutes.  Never seen anything like it. Wild card teams win both games today. Burfict was cut last season for being too nasty. 
> 
> As a Denver fan, I am happy.  I was worried about facing KC- Denver played poorly both times they faced them and they looked impressive against those Houston Oilers (OK- I know they aren't the Oilers anymore). Steelers got banged up while Broncos had a week to rest up.  Manning will start- Osweiler hasn't even been to practice all week so he must have a serious knee injury- maybe that was part of naming Manning as starter.


They never were the Oilers.  The real Oilers are in TN now.  Just like the Ravens are the real Browns.

----------


## Zippyjuan

Chart from ESPN: 




> Below is a win-probability chart for the Pittsburgh Steelers - Cincinnati Bengals game. The numbers here are based on data from ESPN Stats & Information.



http://espn.go.com/blog/statsinfo/po...in-probability

----------


## CPUd

LOL Munch got flagged too:




> CINCINNATI -- An unsportsmanlike conduct penalty on the offensive line coach?
> 
> Pittsburgh lost 15 yards late in the first quarter of their 18-16 AFC wild-card win over Cincinnati when Steelers assistant Mike Munchak got tangled with Bengals safety Reggie Nelson, who came flying into Pittsburgh's sideline after a running play.
> 
> As Jordan Todman finished a 14-yard run out of bounds, Nelson bumped into Munchak and the two appeared to push each other. Munchak caught some of Nelson's long hair with the same hand that carried the offensive play sheet. The two were separated by officials, who deliberated, then gave Munchak a penalty. Steelers coach Mike Tomlin was not pleased.
> 
> It was difficult to tell whether anything was malicious. Nelson appeared to push Todman after the running back was well out of bounds.
> 
> This was the night's first chippy moment in a rivalry accustomed to pushing, and Munchak is a Hall of Famer who now has his first post-career penalty.
> ...

----------


## CaptUSA

> Chart from ESPN: 
> 
> 
> 
> http://espn.go.com/blog/statsinfo/po...in-probability


Funny how that changed when the thug took out Ben.

----------


## Zippyjuan

"Win one for the Gipper- Big Ben!" Steelers are probably happy he came back out from the locker room to join the team on the sidelines so he was able to carry out the miracle turnover and penalty plagued miracle finish. He is one tough guy!

----------


## CPUd

They pretty much $#@!ed Ben and his receiver for the next game.  When Ben went into the locker room, he had x-rays done, but probably also got shot up with painkillers.  It didn't look like he was able to throw very far when he went back in, and right before the chaos at the end he took another hit to the same shoulder.  Brown might not clear concussion protocol before next week.

----------


## CaptUSA

> "Win one for the Gipper- Big Ben!" Steelers are probably happy he came back out from the locker room to join the team on the sidelines so he was able to carry out the miracle turnover and penalty plagued miracle finish. He is one tough guy!


Definitely in the top 5 quarterbacks of all time.  Too bad they have Cinci in their division.  Constantly taking those season-ending type injuries from those thugs.

They took out Le'veon Bell two years in a row.  Injured Ben twice this year.  And now Brown.

----------


## Zippyjuan

> Roethlisberger did not want to address the extent of the injury in his postgame news conference, saying "we won the game" when asked what news he received from trainers in the locker room. He's scheduled to have additional exams on Sunday.
> 
> *Roethlisberger said he was in "a lot" of pain on that final drive. He told coaches he couldn't take any deep shots to the end zone because he couldn't throw the ball that far.
> 
> "I'm going to give everything I can," said Roethlisberger* about playing in the AFC divisional round on Sunday at Denver.





> "*It looked pretty bad, to be honest,"* DeCastro said. "He showed a lot of toughness to come back like that."
> 
> After having X-rays on the shoulder, Roethlisberger jogged back onto the field with 5:12 remaining in the game and the Steelers clinging to a 15-10 lead. Backup Landry Jones stayed in on the Steelers' next possession and remained in even after the Bengals took a 16-15 lead with less than two minutes to go.
> 
> Jones was intercepted by Burfict, only for Bengals running back Jeremy Hill to fumble on their next possession, leading to Big Ben's return late.
> 
> *"It was dire," Steelers coach Mike Tomlin said. "We kind of looked at each other and kind of said it's now or never."*


http://espn.go.com/nfl/story/_/id/14...innati-bengals

USA Today:  


> *The stuff of legends: Big Ben comes off bench to save Steelers*


http://www.usatoday.com/story/sports...ones/78582296/

----------


## Zippyjuan

The wild finish made people forget this crazy touchdown catch by Martavis Bryant

----------


## Zippyjuan

> Pittsburgh loses because their #1 RB will sit.  *Cincy was promised a playoff win this season.*  Bet on it.  Any team whose #1 RB sits will lose their playoff game, whether genuine injury or just part of the script.  Learned that lesson last season...


I guess somebody didn't get the message.  Maybe things are being set up for Peyton Manning's Swan Song Season just like John Elway who owns part of the Broncos- going out a winner (based on his performances during the regular season, he will need a lot of help to achieve it).

----------


## Zippyjuan

http://www.latimes.com/sports/nfl/la...110-story.html

More blackmail to the cities.  All three proposals rejected. "Give us more money!!!" 




> *Roger Goodell says NFL stadium proposals are not viable in Oakland, St. Louis and San Diego*
> 
> *The current stadiums in Oakland, St. Louis and San Diego are "unsatisfactory and inadequate," and the proposed solutions are not viable* to keep the Raiders, Rams and Chargers in their home markets, NFL Commissioner Roger Goodell said in a report distributed Saturday to all 32 teams.
> 
> The contents of the 48-page report were disclosed to The Times by someone who has seen it but is not authorized to discuss it publicly.
> 
> The intent of the report is to establish facts about the home markets, as the league views them, heading into a special meeting in Houston on Tuesday and Wednesday to resolve the two-decade L.A. vacancy.
> 
> The report does not give teams the green light to move to Los Angeles — that will be determined by owners' voting — but establishes that the home markets have failed to provide stadium solutions.
> ...


More at link. 




> Earlier this week at league headquarters in New York, the stadium, finance and L.A. committees discussed those applications and met with the backers of each project. The Chargers and Raiders have teamed to propose a stadium in Carson; the Rams want to build a stadium in Inglewood.
> 
> After the meeting, Dallas Cowboys owner Jerry Jones, who did not attend, sent a one-page letter to Goodell saying that he supports the Chargers and Rams sharing the Inglewood stadium. The letter didn't mention the Raiders, a person familiar with the document said on the condition of not being identified.


One rumor has the Chargers going to LA and the Raiders moving into San Diego but nobody knows anything until the owners meet this week. Or it could be put off.  Again.

----------


## r3volution 3.0

Vikings up 3 nothing at the half...

I'd like to see them and Green Bay win today and next week, Green Bay win the championship, and then meet and beat Pittsburgh in the SB.

----------


## CPUd

Seattle went for it on 4th and long from the 30 instead of kicking the FG.  It's so cold they aren't kicking anything but chip shots.

----------


## r3volution 3.0

> Seattle went for it on 4th and long from the 30 instead of kicking the FG.  It's so cold they aren't kicking anything but chip shots.


Vikings just kicked a 43 yarder right down the middle. Swedes like the cold.

----------


## CPUd

> Vikings just kicked a 43 yarder right down the middle. Swedes like the cold.


Yeah, those FGs are the difference in the game so far.  I bet they will be less picky in the 4th quarter.

----------


## r3volution 3.0

...just kicked another one, 47 this time.

----------


## cajuncocoa

Seattle finally scored a TD

----------


## r3volution 3.0

...that was ridiculous, Globetrotters football.

----------


## CPUd

That play was a lot like the fake fumble in the Stanford game, except it was real.  It makes the DBs hesitate trying to decide whether to keep covering their guy or go for the ball.

----------


## euphemia

Here's my girl comment:  I like Seattle's uniforms.  They look very sleek and athletic, unlike Minnesota that looks like something off Pinterest.

----------


## r3volution 3.0

m'fker, missed 27 yard FG, Seattle wins, m'fker

...lucky bastards

----------


## phill4paul

See ya in Carolina, Seattle. Ya better have your best game on.

----------


## CPUd

THEM LACES

----------


## Origanalist

> THEM LACES


Muh laces, yeppers.

----------


## r3volution 3.0

> See ya in Carolina, Seattle. Ya better have your best game on.


I'll be rooting for a tie in that game, 0 - 0.

----------


## phill4paul

> I'll be rooting for a tie in that game, 0 - 0.


  Ha! No chance.

----------


## r3volution 3.0

> Ha! No chance.


Yup, 18 hours after kickoff, 0-0, empty stadium, player's asleep on the field.

Every series: sack, sack, sack, punt, fair catch

-1000 yards each

Goodell finally comes out, declares it a no contest, dissolves both teams.

----------


## robert68

> I'll be rooting for a tie in that game, 0 - 0.


Need some Beast Mode® next week.

----------


## r3volution 3.0

Packers down 11 - 0, Rodgers started terribly, looking better now

----------


## oyarde

One of my guys at work thought I was nuts taking the VIkings .

----------


## oyarde

At least my Hoosiers kicked ass today against the Buckeyes  .

----------


## cajuncocoa

> Packers down 11 - 0, Rodgers started terribly, looking better now


I hate the Packers.

----------


## CPUd

Oh dear,



> *Bills' Rex Ryan hires Rob Ryan to help coach defense*
> 9:47 PM ET
> 
>     Mike Rodak ESPN Staff Writer 
> 
> 
> Twin brothers Rex and Rob Ryan will be coaching together on the Buffalo Bills next season, according to a report Sunday from Fox Sports.
> 
> The report states that Rob Ryan, the former New Orleans Saints defensive coordinator who was fired last November, will be joining the Bills' defensive coaching staff to work "with/under" his brother, Bills coach Rex Ryan.
> ...


http://espn.go.com/nfl/story/_/id/14...b-ryan-defense

----------


## cajuncocoa

> *Bills' Rex Ryan hires Rob Ryan to help coach defense
> *


How exactly is this supposed to "help"?

----------


## devil21

> Wow. What an ending. Cincinnati did it to themselves!


Meh.  I give up on predicting NFL games.  The big picture trends are obvious but individual game outcomes not so much.

----------


## JK/SEA

i lol'ed.

onward.

----------


## cajuncocoa

> i lol'ed.
> 
> onward.


What is it about the Seahawks and opposing teams trying to kick FGs in playoff games???

----------


## JK/SEA

> What is it about the Seahawks and opposing teams trying to kick FGs in playoff games???


12th man is for real baby!

forgot that one Cajun...deciding if i should share this....

----------


## Zippyjuan

Fascinating that the home team lost all four games in the opening round. No "home field advantage" so far this year it seems.

----------


## cajuncocoa

> 12th man is for real baby!
> 
> forgot that one Cajun...deciding if i should share this....


If you do, don't say I brought it to your attention!!

----------


## JK/SEA

> If you do, don't say I brought it to your attention!!


more fan vids of the 'kick' heard 'round the world...

----------


## CaptUSA

Burfict gets a 3-day suspension.  Pfft.  Too lenient, if you ask me.  Dude should be ousted from the NFL.

http://profootballtalk.nbcsports.com...t-three-games/

$#@!head will probably win his appeal, too.

----------


## cajuncocoa

> more fan vids of the 'kick' heard 'round the world...


Football fans are so funny. I can relate to both sides there. I'm glad the Hawks won yesterday!

----------


## oyarde

> Fascinating that the home team lost all four games in the opening round. No "home field advantage" so far this year it seems.


Well , really there was for Minnesota, no way they would have held seattle to 10 points in 44 degrees ( Temp. in seattle that day). I figured they would win too.Hit that FG from the 9 at the end and they would have. Vegas probably made alot of money on that game. For the Redskins , no advantage , no way they are good enough to beat Rogers.For the Bengals , no advantage because Steelers had the QB ( Ben) and the Bengals QB was out hurt. Kansas City was an easy call , I would have taken them regardless of the spread

----------


## CPUd

Derrick Henry just upped his draft stock tonight, he could wait until next year though.

----------


## oyarde

> Derrick Henry just upped his draft stock tonight, he could wait until next year though.


Clemson gives up 24 points in the Fourth Quarter , loses by 5, Henry avg.'s 4.4 yards per carry .

----------


## CPUd

They weren't used to playing full throttle for a full game.  Those guys on Clemson defense had their tongues hanging out by the 4th quarter.

Also, were they playing in the Superdome?  I know they have rubber pellets in the turf to simulate dirt, but some of them looked like they had grass stains on their uniforms.

----------


## cajuncocoa

> Derrick Henry just upped his draft stock tonight, he could wait until next year though.


Roll Tide!

----------


## cajuncocoa

> They weren't used to playing full throttle for a full game.  Those guys on Clemson defense had their tongues hanging out by the 4th quarter.
> 
> *Also, were they playing in the Superdome?* I know they have rubber pellets in the turf to simulate dirt, but some of them looked like they had grass stains on their uniforms.


No, it wasn't here in NOLA...it was in Arizona. NOLA gets the National Championship in 2018.

----------


## dude58677

St. Louis Rams might move to LA. Raiders withdraw from relocation to LA.

http://www.foxsports.com/midwest/sto...olo-bid-011216

----------


## acptulsa

> Los Angeles Rams might end their twenty-one year St. Louis vacation.


Fixed that for you.

----------


## Zippyjuan

Rams moving approved. Chargers have a year to reach an agreement to join them.

----------


## CPUd

Kronke's Inglewood concept art:

----------


## CaptUSA



----------


## CPUd

Chip Kelly is now coaching the 49ers.  Whisenhunt, fired by the Titans mid-season is now back with the Chargers as OC.

The Titans hired a new GM this week, Jon Robinson; he was with the Bucs, and before that, did scouting with the Patriots where they drafted Edelman, Gronkowski, McCourty, Solder and Chandler Jones.  There are rumors that he was hired because he was on board with keeping their interim HC Mike Mularkey, who did OK with what he had to work with, but still could have won more games with him than they did.

On their short list for Head Coach:

Mike Mularkey (interviewed already)
Doug Marrone (interviewed already)
Josh McDaniels (need permission from the Pats right now, or wait until their season is done)
Jim Schwartz (has some history with the team)

I think Marrone and McDaniels would be better than Mularkey.  They are all former HC's who had been demoted and are looking for another shot.  The situation in TN is better than most teams- #1 pick, solid defense with Dick LeBeau and Ray Horton that just needs to add some depth, a franchise QB going into his 2nd year.

mock drafts have Joey Bosa going #1, but Derrick Henry just said he's entering the draft.

----------


## acptulsa

Well.  New England is being allowed to rough the passer all they want, all the pass interference they want, and only seem to be getting called for spearing if the proximity of the goal line limits this fifteen yard penalty to two and a half yards.

I think my Chiefs could beat New England--eleven guys at a time.  But if those stripedy shirts are actually Patriots uniforms in disguise, I got a bad feeling about this.

----------


## CPUd

Cardinals are getting away with interference all night, too.

----------


## Brian4Liberty

The coin didn't flip. Do over.

----------


## Brian4Liberty

Insane game!

----------


## acptulsa

> Cardinals are getting away with interference all night, too.


Apparently a rematch of Super Bowl I just isn't in the 'reality show' script.

Or the bookies in Vegas would have made less money that way.  Or both.

Too bad.  Those two coming up out of wild card hell would have been a better tale than whatever storybook $#@! they apparently have in mind.

Apparently the script calls for the Steelers to go to Massachusetts, because Denver is getting robbed of a fumble recovery here and fourteen yards of field position there.  Did anyone else notice that last pass interference call got Pittsburgh just close enough to the uprights to beat the point spread?

The problem with my Chiefs is their fans are entirely too willing to put their money where their mouths are.  If you want to see a team in the NFL win, bet your hard-earned money against them--and convince everyone you know to do the same.

----------


## JK/SEA

http://mlb.mlb.com/spring_training/index.jsp?c_id=sea

----------


## Zippyjuan

I am impressed that Big Ben was able to throw for over 300 yards against the #1 defense in the NFL with torn ligaments in his shoulder. Wasn't enough though. As a Denver fan, happy to be playing for AFC title at home but New England looks a lot healthier than last time we played and they know how to mess with Manning (Manning was out when Denver beat the Pats earlier this year also in Denver). Home field seemed to help against the Steelers who seemed tired on defense during that fourth quarter touchdown drive following the fumble recovery.  Steelers were moving the ball very well and probably heading for a score on that drive. 

First round- all visiting teams won.  Second round- all the home teams won.  Now we have #1 seed vs $2 seed in both conferences.  Panthers look the most impressive of any remaining teams.

----------


## robert68



----------


## CaptUSA

> I am impressed that Big Ben was able to throw for over 300 yards against the #1 defense in the NFL with torn ligaments in his shoulder. Wasn't enough though. As a Denver fan, happy to be playing for AFC title at home but New England looks a lot healthier than last time we played and they know how to mess with Manning (Manning was out when Denver beat the Pats earlier this year also in Denver). Home field seemed to help against the Steelers who seemed tired on defense during that fourth quarter touchdown drive following the fumble recovery.  Steelers were moving the ball very well and probably heading for a score on that drive.


As a Steelers' fan, I blame it on the back-up to the back-up RB.  He got lazy holding the ball, looking for a couple unnecessary extra yards.  That was demoralizing and sent the defense back onto the field before they were ready.  There were a lot of "if only's" in that game, but without the Cincinnatti game the week before, there is no doubt in my mind we win that game.  The back-ups performed well, but a healthy Ben and Antonio Brown would have been the difference.  I hope Denver can beat the Patriots, but I don't see it happening unless NE defeats themselves the way the Steelers did.

----------


## cajuncocoa



----------


## cajuncocoa

Denver Police Dept takes shot at N.E. Offense on Twitter.

----------


## euphemia

Looks like Peyton Manning is going to Disney World.

----------


## Brian4Liberty

Cardinals are trying hard to give this game away.

----------


## otherone

> Cardinals are trying hard to give this game away.


The NFL likes East Coast vs. West Coast Superbowls....just sayin'.

----------


## euphemia

I think this is Cam Newton's year.

----------


## Brian4Liberty

Carson Palmer suffering from flashbacks...

----------


## cajuncocoa



----------


## Zippyjuan

Panthers- what a dominating game! They are complete on both sides.  They haven't played a defense like Denver has but Denver hasn't played a QB like Newton who can do it himself if you cover everyone else.  Denver's D can keep them in the game against Carolina but I am not sure Denver can score enough points to keep up with them. 

That missed extra point by New England came up huge at the end- otherwise they could have only needed a fairly easy kick to go to OT rather than having to go for two points.  Denver was playing to protect their lead for most of the second half- and almost let the Pats back in. Can't do that in two weeks. 

Speaking of extra points- why were the Panthers going for two when they were so far in front late in the game- up 40- 15 with five minutes left? 

Denver making their league record tying eight Super Bowl- the old guard with Peyton Manning in possibly his last game and the Panthers making just their second and the QB of the future. Can Manning go out a winner like his boss John Elway did?  Or will it be another "not quite" post season for him?

----------


## phill4paul

> Panthers- what a dominating game! They are complete on both sides.  They haven't played a defense like Denver has but Denver hasn't played a QB like Newton who can do it himself if you cover everyone else.  Denver's D can keep them in the game against Carolina but I am not sure Denver can score enough points to keep up with them. 
> 
> That missed extra point by New England came up huge at the end- otherwise they could have only needed a fairly easy kick to go to OT rather than having to go for two points.  Denver was playing to protect their lead for most of the second half- and almost let the Pats back in. Can't do that in two weeks. 
> 
> Speaking of extra points- why were the Panthers going for two when they were so far in front late in the game- up 40- 15 with five minutes left? 
> 
> Denver making their league record tying eight Super Bowl- the old guard with Peyton Manning in possibly his last game and the Panthers making just their second and the QB of the future. Can Manning go out a winner like his boss John Elway did?  Or will it be another "not quite" post season for him?


  If Carolina plays like they did tonight I believe they will take it.

----------


## asurfaholic

> Panthers- what a dominating game! They are complete on both sides.  They haven't played a defense like Denver has but Denver hasn't played a QB like Newton who can do it himself if you cover everyone else.  Denver's D can keep them in the game against Carolina but I am not sure Denver can score enough points to keep up with them. 
> 
> That missed extra point by New England came up huge at the end- otherwise they could have only needed a fairly easy kick to go to OT rather than having to go for two points.  Denver was playing to protect their lead for most of the second half- and almost let the Pats back in. Can't do that in two weeks. 
> 
> *Speaking of extra points- why were the Panthers going for two when they were so far in front late in the game- up 40- 15 with five minutes left?* 
> 
> Denver making their league record tying eight Super Bowl- the old guard with Peyton Manning in possibly his last game and the Panthers making just their second and the QB of the future. Can Manning go out a winner like his boss John Elway did?  Or will it be another "not quite" post season for him?


Because people gave him so much $#@! for letting off the gas after we won the game going into half time. Plus supposedly Bruce Arians made some comment after half along the lines of "if we get going we will win this game." I think Ron Rivera was shoving a corn dog into everyone's pie hole for talking $#@!.

----------


## CPUd

I think they worked out Carson Palmer's signals early on, because they were getting the jump on his receivers' routes all night.

----------


## asurfaholic

> I think they worked out Carson Palmer's signals early on, because they were getting the jump on his receivers' routes all night.


Maybe that would be plausible if this was a one game wonder. You don't lead the league in takeaways and turnover diff by figuring out one quarterback's hand signals.

it was panthers ball hawking players who played intense as usual, plus the highly disruptive d-line who were able to make that statue of a qb feel the pressure. also credit to the offense for putting the game so far out of the reach of the cardinals they had to resort to a bunch of wild desperation throws in attempt to try and catch up. this has been the story all season.

----------


## CPUd

> Maybe that would be plausible if this was a one game wonder. You don't lead the league in takeaways and turnover diff by figuring out one quarterback's hand signals.
> 
> it was panthers ball hawking players who played intense as usual, plus the highly disruptive d-line who were able to make that statue of a qb feel the pressure. also credit to the offense for putting the game so far out of the reach of the cardinals they had to resort to a bunch of wild desperation throws in attempt to try and catch up. this has been the story all season.


Yeah, there were a lot of other things contributing to the win that they have been doing all year, I just posted one of the things I noticed.

----------


## asurfaholic

> Yeah, there were a lot of other things contributing to the win that they have been doing all year, I just posted one of the things I noticed.


I think defensively Luke is absolutely the reason why the plays get diagnosed so fast. He studies like a madman and is prepared game day. You can see his leadship paying dividends when he can diagnose the plays and audibles and makes the defense adjust. That has been going all season, he is an amazing football player. I think defensively the panthers would have been ranked higher for the season had it not been for the offense firing on all cylinders. A lot of games where over and out of reach by the 3rd quarter this year and after that the defense went into soft prevent mode. Essentially trading yards for time off the clock. It's frustrating to watch until you realize after the game that you still won and it wasn't really even close. 

I was happy to watch the panthers actually play the whole 4 quarters for a change. Even after the game was out of reach for the cards..

----------


## phill4paul



----------


## Suzanimal

I can't throw rocks, they did better than I would have.

----------


## Voluntarist

xxxxx

----------


## Suzanimal

> It might be easier than you think. Do a practice run; put on your sexiest, slinkiest lingerie and walk between Mr. Animal and the TV on a third down situation and see what happens.


Oh, I know what would happen. He would yell at me and my kids would probably start gagging. He's not a virgin anyway.

----------


## euphemia

Just so you all know, that's the Youth Orchestra of Los Angeles (YOLA) and the director of the LA Philharmonic alongside Coldplay.

----------


## oyarde

> I'm not going to watch the game with the rest of the Animals but I was just informed that I'm rooting for Carolina because the quarterback is from GA.


He went to Auburn .At least Fran Tarkenton had the decency to play @ Georgia  . I lost a beer already .I had Denver up 20 - 7 at half .

----------


## Anti Federalist

> Oh, I know what would happen. *He would yell at me* and my kids would probably start gagging. He's not a virgin anyway.


I wouldn't, if I could get Mrs. AF to do such a thing.

----------


## cajuncocoa

I'm crossing my fingers Denver can hold on to this tiny lead. I want Demarcus Ware (former Cowboy) to get a ring.

----------


## Suzanimal

> He went to Auburn .At least Fran Tarkenton had the decency to play @ Georgia  . I lost a beer already .I had Denver up 20 - 7 at half .


Sorry, I wasn't clear. He's literally from Atlanta, Ga. He went to Westlake HS. I didn't mean UGA.

----------


## presence

Did I just watch a gay pride superbowl half time show?

----------


## r3volution 3.0



----------


## Dianne

While you kids are being distracted by the football games, Obama is passing a tax on oil.    He says now is a good time, while the gas at the pump is cheaper, to add a $.25 to $.40 per gallon tax.      Maybe it's time to wake up, and understand sports may be an intentional diversion.

----------


## r3volution 3.0

> While you kids are being distracted by the football games, Obama is passing a tax on oil.    He says now is a good time, while the gas at the pump is cheaper, to add a $.25 to $.40 per gallon tax.      Maybe it's time to wake up, and understand sports may be an intentional diversion.


Some of us can chew gum and walk at the same time.

----------


## presence

> While you kids are being distracted by the football games, Obama is passing a tax on oil.    He says now is a good time, while the gas at the pump is cheaper, to add a $.25 to $.40 per gallon tax.      Maybe it's time to wake up, and understand sports may be an intentional diversion.


http://www.politico.com/agenda/story...-budget-000038



> Those near-term prospects are basically nil; Obama’s entire budget  request is expected to be dead on arrival on GOP-controlled Capitol  Hill.

----------


## CPUd



----------


## Zippyjuan

Full circle. In Super Bowl XXII, John Elway beat Bret Favre and the Packers to win the Super Bowl.  At the awards presentation, owner Pat Bowlen said "this one's for John".  After the Broncos won today, Elway repaid the favor- "This one's for Pat!".  Elway was the oldest QB to both play in and to win a Super Bowl. Until this year.  His back-up QB? Gary Kubiak. Now Elway is management and Kubiak coach.  Elway is the only Hall of Fame QB to go out a winner.  Until (possibly) this season. Elway promised to do the same for another QB- Peyton Manning. Manning also beat Favre today- most career victories with 200.  Kubiak became the first to play on and coach for the same team to win the Super Bowl. Terrell Davis- Elway's running back and MVP was waiting to be the first in the "VIP Super Bowl Trophy" relay to bring the silver Tiffany football up to the stage to be presented. 

Elway promised if Manning came to Denver he would do his best to let him go out a winner as well- and today it happened. But unlike Elway's win, this one wasn't really due to the quarterback.  Manning didn't lead the team to a touchdown until the game was pretty much decided. Instead it was defense. This team was built for D and the ability to win no matter who was QB.  Defense wins championships they say and this game had the #1 and #2 defense playing each other- one was going to prevail. The #1 seed from each conference.  It had a #1 draft pick (Cam Newton) playing the #2 pick in the same draft- Vaughn Miller.  And the #1 offense.  In the end, it was defense.  Newton was hounded and looked slumped- tired, frustrated?- heading into the locker room at the half.  They only scored one touchdown the entire game. Held to ten points- their lowest output of the season. They had led in turnover ratio all season but lost three fumbles (one resulting in a touchdown), had an interception, and missed a field goal while giving up seven sacks. Meanwhile Denver set a record for failed consecutive third down conversions. 

Elway and Manning are champions- once again.   They should enjoy their time.  Carolina should be proud too- they lost but have shown they too are among the best and Newton will likely make a return to the Championship again.  But as many who have been there can tell you- getting there is hard.  Really hard.  And winning it is even harder.  Newton and Carolina are leaders of the Next Generation. For now. Ask the Seahawks and Patriots about how hard staying on top is. There is always some new kid coming along to try to knock your block off.

Also of note- Manning has been to the Super Bowl four times.  Each time has been under a different coach.

----------


## r3volution 3.0

Anyway, contempt for Panthers aside, I'm happy for Payton. 

...way to go out on a high note.

...maybe, but I hope not, one of the last real QBs, as opposed to these perverse QB/RB combos that are so popular these days.

----------


## Zippyjuan

Running back QBs won't have staying power- they get hit too many times which adds up and shortens careers. Just like powerful running backs who like to run over everybody. They only last about three years or so. Nice to have on your side but you need to replace them often.

----------


## CPUd

Cam Newton was most likely playing with a left shoulder injury from the 3rd quarter onward.  I don't know how much that affected his game, but he was keeping his arm down motionless a lot between plays.

----------


## Zippyjuan

That was probably the most times he was knocked down in a game.  Denver really put a lot of pressure on him. He also had a lot of passes dropped on him.

Now the hard part for the front office.  MVP Vaughn Miller is a free agent. Do you give him a franchise tag or do you give it to who might be your starting QB if Manning decides to call it quits (Brock Osweiler)? His contract is up too. Osweiler's QB rating was #24 in the league. 

After the end of last season, Peyton Manning agreed to a $4 million pay cut (he was due $16 million this year) to give Denver room under the salary cap to sign other players.  But that new contract included bonuses which did not count against that cap.  One was $2 million for the AFC title. Check.  Another $2 million for winning the Super Bowl.  Check.   I guess his pay wasn't cut afterall.

Wade Phillips (Denver Defensive Coordinator) is really their MVP.  Two years ago he was unemployed. Twelve other defensive coordinators got jobs before he landed at Denver.  Of course having somebody like Miller can make a lot of coaches look good.

----------


## CPUd

If Osweiler is in line to start for the defending SB champs, he's not going anywhere and they won't have to franchise him.

----------


## Zippyjuan

Denver had a plan.  A long term plan for the season.  A year before, they got out fast- scoring record points and dominating teams.  Then they sort of crumbled down the stretch.  This year they started slow. Not dominating anybody but getting just enough breaks to get by and win. Like many teams, injuries became an issue though the defense remained pretty solid. Manning played worse and worse until he was pulled against KC where he completed more passes to the Chief defenders (five) than to his own team (four).  He was fighting injury and wanted to still do what he could for the team but he was now becoming a liability.  That seemed to be a benefit.  He got a chance to heal and then practice more and was even listed as back-up quarterback for the first time since his freshman year of college. They continued to win under Osweiler and Manning returned for their final regular season game. Then they got a huge break by New England dropping a couple of games which let Denver slide into the #1 seed.  That gave them home-field advantage and more importantly an extra week off to get healthy and ready for the playoffs.  A road game in the first round without that chance to recover physically could have sent Denver home.  They peaked at the right time- which while it involved lots of luck along the way- was, as they may tell you, part of the plan.  They kept saying they wanted to be strongest at the end of the season- and they were.

----------


## devil21

This dude nailed it back in early December.  Well done sir.

----------


## dude58677

Cam Newton is overrated and always has been. He isn't that fast compared to RG3 and Colin Karpernick as Cam runs the 40 in 4.58 seconds while RG3 runs it in 4.3 seconds. He is 6 foot 5 but alot of quarterbacks such as Eli Manning, Peyton Manning, Tom Brady, Ben Rothlisberger, etc are 6 foot 4. He doesn't have a cannon of an arm like Aaron Rogers. He doesn't have the brains like Peyton Manning and Tom Brady. He doesn't have the accuracy of Drew Brees. There is nothing special about him and when you have a fast D-line such as the Denver don't expect Cam Newton to come away with a win unless he faces an easy scheldule.

----------


## cajuncocoa

> Some of us can chew gum and walk at the same time.


I'll never understand why some people don't get this.

----------


## liveandletlive

> Cam Newton is overrated and always has been. He isn't that fast compared to RG3 and Colin Karpernick as Cam runs the 40 in 4.58 seconds while RG3 runs it in 4.3 seconds. He is 6 foot 5 but alot of quarterbacks such as Eli Manning, Peyton Manning, Tom Brady, Ben Rothlisberger, etc are 6 foot 4. He doesn't have a cannon of an arm like Aaron Rogers. He doesn't have the brains like Peyton Manning and Tom Brady. He doesn't have the accuracy of Drew Brees. There is nothing special about him and when you have a fast D-line such as the Denver don't expect Cam Newton to come away with a win unless he faces an easy scheldule.


yet he won the MVP. 

Always easier to a kick a guy when he's down, buddy.

----------


## JK/SEA

Beast mode has retired.

----------


## CPUd

> Cam Newton is overrated and always has been. He isn't that fast compared to RG3 and Colin Karpernick as Cam runs the 40 in 4.58 seconds while RG3 runs it in 4.3 seconds. He is 6 foot 5 but alot of quarterbacks such as Eli Manning, Peyton Manning, Tom Brady, Ben Rothlisberger, etc are 6 foot 4. He doesn't have a cannon of an arm like Aaron Rogers. He doesn't have the brains like Peyton Manning and Tom Brady. He doesn't have the accuracy of Drew Brees. There is nothing special about him and when you have a fast D-line such as the Denver don't expect Cam Newton to come away with a win unless he faces an easy scheldule.


LOL, you're gonna get so much $#@! for this.

----------


## CPUd

> Beast mode has retired.


Was he having issues getting out of his contract?  There are some players who retire, and some who "retire", sit out a year or 2 and come back with another team.

----------


## JK/SEA

> Was he having issues getting out of his contract?  There are some players who retire, and some who "retire", sit out a year or 2 and come back with another team.


i know, but as of now, his agent said he's retiring. Sports pundits in Seattle don't think he will. Like you said, sit out, and end up in Oakland, his hometown..my opinion. I think he has a few years left in him, but we shall see. Running back is a brutal position, and the way Lynch plays is hardcore $#@!.

----------


## puppetmaster

> While you kids are being distracted by the football games, Obama is passing a tax on oil.    He says now is a good time, while the gas at the pump is cheaper, to add a $.25 to $.40 per gallon tax.      Maybe it's time to wake up, and understand sports may be an intentional diversion.


  ya know they did play at the colllesium.

----------


## Zippyjuan

Interesting that Denver was not rated #1 in the power rankings during the year and even after winning the Super Bowl oddsmakers list them as the #7 most likely team to be in the Super Bowl next year. They pick New England, Pittsburgh, and Seattle. http://espn.go.com/chalk/story/_/id/...egas-superbook

No respect.

----------


## phill4paul

Congrats to Manning and the Broncos and their fans! Never would have thought the Panthers would have such a bad showing. To all the Cam haters...get over yourselves. Have any of you ever made conference champ? Didn't think so. It took about 3 days of excoriation about his walking away from the presstitutes but the backlash has turned around. Cam is a great up and coming QB and I don't think we've seen the last of him in a SB.

----------


## CPUd

> Congrats to Manning and the Broncos and their fans! Never would have thought the Panthers would have such a bad showing. To all the Cam haters...get over yourselves. Have any of you ever made conference champ? Didn't think so. It took about 3 days of excoriation about his walking away from the presstitutes but the backlash has turned around. Cam is a great up and coming QB and I don't think we've seen the last of him in a SB.


I don't think Cam is up and coming anymore, he's already there.

----------


## otherone

> Congrats to Manning and the Broncos and their fans! Never would have thought the Panthers would have such a bad showing. To all the Cam haters...get over yourselves. Have any of you ever made conference champ? Didn't think so. It took about 3 days of excoriation about his walking away from the presstitutes but the backlash has turned around. Cam is a great up and coming QB and I don't think we've seen the last of him in a SB.


I love the way he took responsibility for his part in the loss.  
Real cl ass act.  Quite the sportsman.

----------


## CPUd

> Interesting that Denver was not rated #1 in the power rankings during the year and even after winning the Super Bowl oddsmakers list them as the #7 most likely team to be in the Super Bowl next year. They pick New England, Pittsburgh, and Seattle. http://espn.go.com/chalk/story/_/id/...egas-superbook
> 
> No respect.


LOL you were complaining about them for most of the season until they won the division.

----------


## phill4paul

> I love the way he took responsibility for his part in the loss.  
> Real cl ass act.  Quite the sportsman.


 


> "*We* got outplayed," he said in a mumble, clearly struggling with the 24-10 defeat.
> 
> "They just outplayed *us*, that's what it comes down to," he said. "We gave up sacks, *we had inaccurate throws*. They had a great pass rush."


http://www.denverpost.com/broncos/ci...-super-bowl-50

  STFU already. 


   Sportsmanship....

----------


## Zippyjuan

> LOL you were complaining about them for most of the season until they won the division.


I wasn't convinced how good they were until the Super Bowl too.  I was worried about Denver's defense being able to handle Newton with his abilities to both run and pass. Panthers have a solid defense to go along with it.  Yeah- I wasn't convinced either! Then they kept playing better in the playoffs.  Knocking off the #4, #3, and #1 offenses in the league. Steelers only scored one touchdown (and 16 points) against them. Patriots two (one missed extra point- 18 total points) and the Panthers- ten points.

My pre-season prediction was to win the division, make the playoffs, and then one-and-done.

----------


## Zippyjuan

Talib admits facemask was intentional: https://www.washingtonpost.com/news/...sion-from-nfl/




> Talib, 29, gifted the Panthers a first down by picking up a 15-yard penalty in the first quarter for taunting, flagged for taking off his helmet during a shouting match with Panthers receiver Corey Brown. And Talib made sure to keep Brown in mind from there.
> 
> 
> Later in the same drive, Brown caught a pass coming across the middle of the field and took the ball to the 3-yard line. There, Talib caught up to him, hooked him by the facemask, and twisted him to the ground.
> 
> 
> As it turns out, the facemask was far from a slip of the fingers: Talib said later that he was aware, given the Panthers’ field position, that what would normally have been a 15-yard penalty would be just 1.5 yards in this instance.
> 
> “My teammates knew what it was,” NESN quoted Talib as saying. “He was on the 3-yard line. [With] a personal foul, he was on the 1 1/2-yard line, so it is what it is.”
> ...

----------


## otherone

> "We gave up sacks, we had inaccurate throws. 
> 
>   STFU already.


Cam...you got a mouse in your pocket? .. I guess there's no   I in "loser".

----------


## Zippyjuan

Peyton: Take your time on the retirement decision (but try to let us know by March 9th!) His contract runs one more year.  http://espn.go.com/nfl/story/_/id/14...ement-decision




> "We're going to enjoy this, let Peyton enjoy this,'' Elway said. "I'm sure he'll sit down with his family. Eventually we'll talk to him too and go through that. There's no timeline for that right now.''
> 
> There is a deadline of sorts waiting next month.
> 
> Manning has one year remaining on the original contract he signed in 2012. *The $19 million base salary becomes guaranteed on March 9, and the deal counts $21.5 million against the salary cap.* That means the Broncos would certainly like to know before that date, since their available cap space is greatly impacted by what happens.
> 
> This past season, the Broncos and Manning worked out a $4 million pay cut for the quarterback, but they left the 2016 part of the contract alone. Manning made the $4 million back with $2 million bonuses each for wins in the AFC Championship Game and the Super Bowl.
> 
> "Important thing is, it's going to be his decision,'' Elway said. "Where we get a chance to sit down and talk to him, that's up to Peyton, where he is in that process, what he thinks he can ... what he wants to do from here on out.''

----------


## ChristianAnarchist

> This dude nailed it back in early December.  Well done sir.


What does he keep looking to the side for??  Is he wanted by the goons or something?  Kind of distracting to see him keep doing that.  Maybe the bilderbergers are on to him...

----------


## phill4paul

> What does he keep looking to the side for??  Is he wanted by the goons or something?  Kind of distracting to see him keep doing that.  Maybe the bilderbergers are on to him...


  Handlers?

----------


## phill4paul

> Blarg,blargh, blargh


  Where you gonna place in the draft this year? Ya gonna make the championships? MVP?

  Some that can..do. Others post stupid as $#@! memes about those that can...and do.

----------


## oyarde

> Handlers?


Love it .

----------


## devil21

> What does he keep looking to the side for??  Is he wanted by the goons or something?  Kind of distracting to see him keep doing that.  Maybe the bilderbergers are on to him...


Do you have anything to say about the content of the video or are you satisfied solely with trying to belittle the messenger?  

If the body language strikes you as odd then you clearly only spend time around other white people.  Step outside your bubble.  You might learn something.

----------


## otherone

> Where you gonna place in the draft this year? Ya gonna make the championships? MVP?
> 
>   Some that can..do. Others post stupid as $#@! memes about those that can...and do.


I like Cam.  I like the Panthers.  I have no animosity for him.
He had an opportunity to step up and be an adult, but he punked out. He's the one who has to live with the stigma.  I didn't create it.  The media didn't create it.  He created it.

----------


## dude58677

I don't have any amniosity towards Cam Newton. I was only pointing out why his team didn't win. I don't hate Cam Newton nor do I wish him any ills. He is a better football player then most people who put on a football helmet but that still doesn't mean he was capable of winning on Sunday which he didn't as stated earlier in a post.

----------


## Jan2017

> I don't have any amniosity towards Cam Newton. I was only pointing out why his team didn't win. I don't hate Cam Newton nor do I wish him any ills. He is a better football player then most people who put on a football helmet but that still doesn't mean he was capable of winning on Sunday which he didn't as stated earlier in a post.


10 points . . .

but the last "arm in forward motion" fumble with 7 mins left and the Broncos without an offensive touchdown still ahead . . .
close to becoming a 17-16 game

----------


## TommyJeff

> Colts win the Super Bowl.   
> Eagles, ravens, falcons and dolphins will all make the playoffs.  
> 
> 
> That's what my crystal ball says


i couldn't have been more wrong.  I hope all the gamblers here faded me.

----------


## ChristianAnarchist

> Do you have anything to say about the content of the video or are you satisfied solely with trying to belittle the messenger?  
> 
> If the body language strikes you as odd then you clearly only spend time around other white people.  Step outside your bubble.  You might learn something.


Wow... Did I step on your toes??  Sorry about that...

----------


## devil21

> Wow... Did I step on your toes??  Sorry about that...


Not on mine.  Pay attention to what he's telling you instead of worrying about superficial bs.

----------


## cajuncocoa

> Not on mine.  Pay attention to what he's telling you instead of worrying about superficial bs.


I just watched the first minute and a half of this....it doesn't even belong in this thread. This is a thread for football fans, not conspiracy theories. I don't have a problem with conspiracy theories, but this is not the thread in which  to post them. This thread is for fun, getting away from all the political nonsense. Please take that somewhere else.

thank you.

----------


## devil21

> I just watched the first minute and a half of this....it doesn't even belong in this thread. This is a thread for football fans, not conspiracy theories. I don't have a problem with conspiracy theories, but this is not the thread in which  to post them. This thread is for fun, getting away from all the political nonsense. Please take that somewhere else.
> 
> thank you.


Oh my bad.  Pardon me for interrupting your fantasy world.  Go team!

----------


## cajuncocoa

> Oh my bad.  Pardon me for interrupting your fantasy world.  Go team!


Topic title might have been a clue.

----------


## devil21

> Topic title might have been a clue.


Huh?  Is the Super Bowl not part of the 2015 NFL season?

----------


## cajuncocoa

> Huh?  Is the Super Bowl not part of the 2015 NFL season?


Not the way that guy's pushing it. The Bilderbergers probably manipulate a lot of things, but I doubt they could care less about the outcome of the Super Bowl.  That discussion just doesn't belong here... I don't want this thread turning political.

----------


## Zippyjuan

Manning to Retire

Denver needed a decision before Wednesday when his $19 million contract would be guaranteed and count against their salary cap even though they said he could take as long as he wants to decide.  There was also speculation he wanted to play one more year- possibly with another team (Rams being mentioned).  Denver needs the money for all the contracts the need to negotiate this year.  Going out with a Championship is not that bad of a thing.  What next?  Maybe the broadcast booth. All he knows to do is preparing for Sunday games. His life will be drastically different but he also wants to be able to spend more time with his wife and kids- who were with him on the field after the Super Bowl win. 

http://www.usatoday.com/story/sports...book/80244254/




> *Peyton Manning to retire after 18 NFL seasons, five MVPs, two titles and numerous records*
> 
> After earning a record five MVP awards and, finally, his second Super Bowl trophy, Peyton Manning will retire from the NFL.
> 
> He will make the official announcement on Monday, according to the Broncos.
> 
> "When you look at everything Peyton has accomplished as a player and person, it's easy to see how fortunate we've been to have him on our team," Broncos general manager John Elway said in a statement. "Peyton was everything that we thought he was and even more -- not only for the football team but in the community. I'm very thankful Peyton chose to play for the Denver Broncos, and I congratulate him on his Hall of Fame career."
> 
> 
> ...


More at link.

Only QB to go to four Super Bowl games under four different coaches and only one to win two of them with different teams.

----------


## Jan2017

> Peyton: Take your time on the retirement decision (but try to let us know by March 9th!) His contract runs one more year.  http://espn.go.com/nfl/story/_/id/14...ement-decision


fwiw, headlines of Denver Post . . .

*It's Time*

*God Bless all of you
God Bless football*

----------


## CPUd



----------


## CPUd

> So week 1 Adrian Peterson visits Henry @  Tenn.


Henry will be the #2 guy behind DeMarco Murray on week 1, but Henry will definitely get some carries.

----------


## oyarde

Looks like the Vikings had an excellent draft .

----------


## cajuncocoa

> Looks like the Vikings had an excellent draft .


We need a 2016 NFL thread.

----------

